# Starting medicated FET - part 9!



## Marielou

New home girls!  

Marie xxx


----------



## Mustard

Babybug ... that's great news.  Roll on Friday.  I'm glad your employers are being so understanding.  It all helps doesn't it.

Ready ... hope you're taking it easy.

Sam ... hope it went ok today.  Thinking of you.

Love to all
Mustard
x


----------



## babybug

ready4family - i am still contemplating taking aspirin as my clinic said they dont have it on their protocol as not been scientifically proven , but they also didnt say it was up to me? which i was hoping they would? dont know if i am risking things or not?? must be lovely looking at your little one and realising what a miracle they are , here's to another one     

mustard - how r u feeling today?


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sorry for gatecrashing

sam asked me to let you all know that she had an 8 & 9 both grade 1  4 cell embies replaced today

she is now officially on the  and is resting up today will be on tomorrow 

shona xxx


----------



## babybug

ahhh that's great news sam !!! excellent grades ! sticky vibes   
thanks for letting us know Shona !
lots of babydust


----------



## lexi123

Sam - That is great news.. Good luck in your 2ww...

Babybug - So plesed to hear your news... All  positive news on here at the moment...

I can't believe I am testing on Friday already.. Judging by my F pains at the moment I think I know what the result will be though... 

Lexi X


----------



## babybug

lexi123 - "pupo" "pupo" "pupo".... i can't hear you !!! "pupo", if you search on here for pains , most of the women who have af pains go on to have   , keep positive friday will be a good day for us both !!!!!!!!!          
babybug x


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls - I did an early test today and it was a BFN - In my last pregnancies - I always had a faint line by this stage so I really do think it is all over...  I am not handling this very well this time and just keep crying.. Sorry for such a negative post..

Lexi


----------



## babybug

lexi - i know it is hard but try and stay pos , friday is still 2days away, alot can change then, i am staying positive for you , fingers crossed   
         
don't worry about negative post, we are all here to support eachother !


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Lexi it must be difficult hun, i've heard of people testing early and have a BPN but on test day its a BFP, stay strong hun, sending you lots of               

Ready hows your 2ww going hun?

Babybug im glad your  lining scan went well - the wee dance must have worked  , Heres hoping everything goes well for your et. Not long to go and you can join ready n me on the 2ww.        

Thankyou for all the best wishes for my et. When i came back i slept when i got back and took it easy. Im off work for the next 2 weeks n can see me going crazy- will just have to watch loads of daytime tv and read my mags. 

Sam xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Mustard, thanks for the note.  I'm trying to rest..and relax.  How are you doing?

babybug, it's a tough one with the baby asprin.  My doctor believes in it so have always taken it.  There was a thread on here at one point, and some (as yours) doesn't follow it.  Did you ask them about the pros and cons and if you could take it if wanted?  Yes, we're thankful for our miracle every day.  Not much longer for you.  I'm thinkng of you.

shona/sam, thanks for the update on Sam.  Sounds like she did great!  Wish her all the best and lots of positive vibes.  Sam...Now I"m reading your post.  Enjoy your resting time.  I return to work next week too.  Hope it goes quickly for you.

lexi, hang in there hun.  Pregnancy can trick you...you just never know.  It may be too early to test.  On our first fet I did a hpt test and got a BFN.  Went to teh clinic the next day and the blood test was positive.  Sometimes they're not sensitive enough.  Sending you extra babydust.  

Had a bit of a strange feeling in my stomach yesterday late afternoon and overnight.  It was kind of a weak or light headed feeling.  Anyone felt this early on?  It's worrying me since it's obviously not implantation yet (today they would be reaching blasts) so am worried it's my body fighting them.  I pray things are ok and they're growing and dividing.  I talk to them telling them what a great life they'll have...so please stay!


----------



## JuliaG

Hi girls,

just wanted to ask a quick question, i am going to be starting medicated FET soon and wanted to know how it all works in general. I am going to be taking provera to bring on AF then will be starting d/r on CD1. How long will i d/r for and when will i start HRT to thicken lining up and for how long? Thanks, i am just trying to get an idea in my head how long it will all take.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Julie - Welcome to the thread hun, Depending on the protocol of the clinic you are going to attend treatment may vary, i can only give you my experience. I had my prostab jab on the 14th august, i then had to wait for my af and then on the 25th aug my af showed, i had a scan booked for the 28th aug to check the lining was thin and also my hormone levels which were both ok. I then started my hrt pills on the 29th august, i had my scan on the 10th sept to check the lining and it had to be more than 6mm which it wasnt so i was then asked to go back on the 14th sept which by then was fine. I started my pressies on the 15th sept aswell as carrying on with hrt and had my et yesterday. 

Ready how are you doing hun? Can i ask how many did you have transferred and also what grade and cell were they?

Hello to everyone else.
Sam xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Julia, welcome.  Sam answered your question, but I can give you my experience as well.  My clinic doesn't do d/r per say, but they just put me on the pill for 3 weeks.  Then when AF comes, i start the lining meds on day 2 of AF and had our transfer around 2 weeks later (first two were 13 days, this one was 15 days).  WIshing you lots of luck, and looking forward to knowing you.

Sam, I'm doing ok so far.  Probably the craziness will start in a couple days since that's when implantaton can start so I'll be looking for signs.  How are you?  My clinic doesn't tell you the grade and cells unless you ask.  I didn't ask this time (only was told that they're good quality), but did ask at our ivf.  At the time, they said that all our embryos were 7 & 8 cells with all but one being grade 1 (and that one being grade 2).  Thus, they defrosted all 5 since the first 3 didn't survive and they implanted 2.  I'm guessing by the numbers at ivf, both are 7 cells with one grade 1 and one grade 2.  Gosh, that was a long answer to a simple question.    When is your test day?


----------



## babybug

[fly]EVENING ALL !!![/fly]

juliag - Hi and welcome, dont want to confuse you with too many people's tx protocol, but think they will base it on how you responded on your icsi and your general cycle - mine was pill for 2 months without break, then downregging with buserelin injections for 5days, had baseline scan, then started progynova hrt tablets alongside buserelin for a week and then lining scan showed over responding in which my lining was ready week early and so stopped buserelin but started pessaries alongside hrt and now et is friday !! hope this helps and good luck with your cyle !!  

ready4family / samw - how are you both?? still got my fingers crossed for you   
Levin - good luck for tomorrow (i think that is when you test !!!) here's to a 

mustard - you ok?

I stocked up with pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and brazil nuts today , do i take it from et havent tried it before?!
Can i ask you girls if any of you had acupuncture on et day sorry if already asked !


----------



## Mustard

Babybug ... I've never taken pineapple juice but have had brazil nuts during 2ww.  And yes I have had acupuncture on ET day - I have it before I go and then after.  HTH.

Ready ... I'm thinking of you on your 2ww.  Hope the time until test date rushes by.

Sam ... Great news that you've got those two lovely embies back on board.  Thinking of you too in your 2ww.

Julia ... Welcome to the thread.  I have a prostap injection to start downregging on CD2 and have a baseline scan after 2 weeks.  I then start taking HRT for 2 weeks (have scans to check progression of the lining) and then have ET.

Lexi ...           

Getting closer to baseline scan - thank goodness.  Still feeling fine and no news at all.

Mustard
x


----------



## SAMW

Hi

Ready my test date is 1st october, counting down the days already. This is my first time so not sure what i should be looking out for. My embies were only 4 cell does that mean im a few days behind you before they'll implant. Not sure   They were 3 days old when they did the et. 

Babybug not long till you go for et are you getting excited? 

Mustard whens your lining scan?

Lexi how are you doing hun? Hope you're hanging in there and staying positive!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls - Just 1 more day till I test.. My AF pains are worse today and also have back pain... Getting really scared now... Sorry no personals but I just can concentrate on anything..

Lexi


----------



## levin

Hi everyone,

Sorry ive not been on for a few days - this 2ww has been giving me a nervous breakdown. Anyway ive tested this morning and its a BFP, yayyyyy, i cant believe it, im utterly gobsmacked. Done 2 tests already but im off to buy more when the shops open.

Love Leanne x

PS. Lexi - try not to panic hun, ive been having really bad AF pains - convinced myself it hadnt worked but now its a BFP. Good luck chick.


----------



## JuliaG

Levin - congrats         
well done, bet you can't get the smile off your faces!!!

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, keep us updated after your scan.

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Mustard

Sam ... my lining scan is on Monday ... not too long to go.

Levin ... congratulations              - that's great news.  I hope you enjoy the next 8 months!

Lexi ...  

Mustard
x


----------



## SAMW

Hi

Mustard not long till your scan hun. Bet you cant wait. Sending you lots of    

Levin       im so happy for you both. 


Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

levin - yayyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
      
enjoy your pregnancy
babybug x


----------



## lexi123

Levin - Congratulations... I am really happy to see your news and thank you for the infor regarding AF pains...

Lexi


----------



## levin

Lexi - As well as AF pains i had back pains too like you have been having so please try not to panic. After i had the back pains i was convinced it hadnt worked but it must have been a good sign. Ive got my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. I really, really hope it works for you, sending you positive vibes                          .

Love Leanne x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Busy spot since I posted last.  It's great!

babybug, I'm hanging in there thanks.  That's a good question about when to start the pineapple juice and brazil nuts.  I was never sure myself, but did start the brazil nuts the day before the transfer and take them every day.  Not sure when others start though.

Mustard, thanks hun.  That's exciting that you should be starting soon.

Sam, we test on the same day.  Let's hope that's a lucky day for both of us!  Not sure how fast they grow and divide.  Maybe they'll divide quicker.  I thought in general, they become blasts when 5 days old and can implant anytime after that.  So I think you're just one day behind me either way since we both had 3 day embryos.  

lexi, I"m thinking of you.  The first part of the 2WW isn't too bad, but it's the second half that's torture..and exponentially worse as you get closer and closer.  Hang in there and keep the hope.  Cramping can be a good sign.  Good luck.

leanne, whoohooo!  That's fantastic news!  Is today your official test day or did you test early?  Congrats..that's just amazing news!

I'm still having the strange weak feeling in my stomach off and on, and am also light headed.  (I"m pretty sure the light headed is from lying down so much and the meds).  Our embryos should have reached blasts yesterday so implantation should be today or onwards.  Only hope that happens and things are going as they should.


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls - Sorry for the rate reply... I did the test my clinic gave me this morning but there was a v.v.v faint 2nd line.. could be mistaken for an evaporation line.. I also used my own v.early test that measures 10mi of HCG and this was also a v.v faint line too - so I have been asked to test again on Monday.. but I will be testing tomorrow and Sunday... Another sleepless night tonight...  When I had my last positives - I did have a darker line at 10pt..

Thank you all for wishing me luck...

Lexi


----------



## JuliaG

Lexi - i have got everything crossed for you honey, please please be a   

  

     

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Lexi, great news hun!  You're testing early so it's bound to be a light line.  I'll be thinking of you and sending you positive vibes it gets darker each day.  DOes you clinic do a formal blood test too?

Sam, I noticed you started a 2WW diary too.  I've been enjoying reading yours and will keep up with it.

Not feeling too positive today as I feel too normal.  Not expecting the implantation bleeding since I've never had it before (with our son's ivf or our first fet that started out as positive), but I did have other signs.  Just so hope I'm wrong.


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Lexi thats great news, sending you lots of      to make it darker by monday. 

Ready i've been reading your diary too hun. Im doing mine as DH working in London and not about so this way he's being part of the whole thing. I felt no symptoms most of yesterday and began to feel down as thought that was it all over however try not to worry. Its great that our test date is the same isnt it. Lets hope thats a good omen.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

sam /ready4family - try to stay positive   good luck for test day  

lexi - wow, sounds good to me as ready said you are testing early so can only get darker !!!!!  

Well i have one 4cell and one 6 cell on board, so officially on 2ww ! feel good at mo but know how it sends you crazy after couple of days , here's to lots more    

going to rest and lay down now, have been on the go all day with 2 acupuncture sessions etc
take care all 
babybug x


----------



## SAMW

Hi Babybug

Thats great news hun. Sending you lots of   You take it easy and have a rest hun. Wont be long till you're going crazy along with me and ready   

Sam xxx


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls and thank you all for your good luck wishes... I keep going back to my tests and looking at them and I am sure they are just evaporation lines..... 

Babybug - Congratulations on getting your precious embies on board..

Lexi


----------



## ready4Family

Sam, that's so sweet for writing the diary for dh.  I haven't even told dh about mine.  He laughed when I told him one of the posts I wrote (one of my many worries) so just never mentioned it.  He does understand though, that I get tremendous support on this site.  Yes...it is so great to be going through this together.

babybug, yah, great news on ET!  Welcome to the 2WW!  Lots of babydust to you! 

lexi, I'm thinkng of you, sending babydust your way.


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Ready Like i said im doing it as DH is sooo far away in london and im in glasgow so he cant see how   im going but can read all about it     

Sam xxx


----------



## lexi123

Sam - What a lovely idea - at least DH knows what you are going though...

Well - I did another test this morning and the line is still v.faint and was not any darker... The only thing that was different today was that when I went back to it 1 hr later - the line did appear darker then yesterday but I know this does not count. I really don't know what is going on as in the past the line has always gotten darker each day with these early tests...  

Lexi


----------



## SAMW

Morning ladies

How are you all today? 

Lexi im not sure whats going on hun, try not to worry sweetie but i know it must be hard. Sending you lots of     

Hope everyone is ok.
Sam xxx


----------



## Mustard

Lexi ... really hoping that your test get's darker.  Sending you tonnes of sticky vibes     

Mustard
x


----------



## babybug

Just a quick hello, as meant to be relaxing ! well i fell alot more relaxed this time....so far !!, i had a bad stomach last night, thankfully before i put in pessary (sorry tmi) and feel abit funny now?
didnt get it on last cycle with pessaries? perhaps it is the hrt??

samw - what a lovely idea doing the diary for DH, it must be so hard for you not having him around, is great you have alot of friends to talk too on here, including me!thinking of you   

ready4family - how are you feeling today? any plans for weekend?

lexi - as they say a line is a line, so am keeping my fingers crossed for you   

mustard - only couple of days now till scan , good luck

anyway signing off may be on later , bfp dance for us all -


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls - I have just been out and bought 2 Clear Blue tests and 2 Tesco own brands and will test in the morning to see what happens.. I am having some more AF pains this afternoon which is worrying me too....

Will let you know how I get on...

Lexi X


----------



## JuliaG

Lexi - i really hope you get a BFP!!! everything crossed for you   

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Sam, it must be so hard for you with dh not home with you. How often does dh come home?  (I'm from Canada so don't know how far glasgow is to london).  Can imagine how much you miss him....and especially at a time like this.  It's wonderful that your diary is a way for you two to connect and for him to be involved.

lexi, this must be just torture for you.  I'm thinking of you, and hope that the line gets darker.  Do you have a formal blood test?  They tend to be more accurate so they can get your actual count.  Sending babydust your way.

babybug, the meds can affect us so wouldn't worry about not feeling quite right.  I'm just taking it easy and staying inside for the weekend.  It's a shame since it's beautiful out there, but don't want to push it and chance anything.  How about you?  Guess you're still taking it easy?

Woke up this morning around 6am to use the bathroom and felt really light headed again.  Must be the progesterone and other meds.  (A couple are new this cycle so don't know what to expect).  Also, after breakfast my stomach felt like it was buring.  I was happy since I felt this with our son's pregnancy in the 2WW, BUT it only lasted about 5 minutes and haven't felt it since.  So now I'm thinking it was either just my breakfast or my body rejecting the embryos.  This 2WW can drive anyone mad!


----------



## JuliaG

ready4family - don't want to get your hopes up but during the last week of my 2ww on my last tx when i got my BFP i had a few light headed experiences    

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi

Ready the distance is about at least 500 miles from glasgow as he lives just outside london. I last saw him on the 3rd sept, he should hopefully be home this week coming if he gets time off. Hes going to ask for at least a week off so he can be here for test date. ^fingers crossed^ he gets it.
Try not to worry about the feelings you're getting - i know its easier said than done    as im going crazy too. 

Sending us all  

Sam xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Julia, thanks for the note.  Somehow I have a feeling the light headed feeling is just the meds in my case since I had it last time too and that ended in a BFN.  Would be nice though.  May Novvember your month.

Sam, poor you...so that means that dh wasn't there for the transfer?  That must have been so hard for you.  That would be great if he can get some time off around the test date.  Let's hope.


----------



## SAMW

Ready thats right dh couldnt make it, however my mum was over the moon when i asked her if she could come with me. It was easy for me to ask her as she's known all along about our journey. 

Sam xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Sam, glad things worked out and you weren't alone.  I'm sure your mom felt special being there for something so important and being there for her daughter.  It helps so much to have family support.

PS - Guess we're both online now (he he)


----------



## SAMW

Ready yep we sure are. I cant believe the time either. My friend and her new fiance left a short while ago,

What are you up to tonight?

Sam xxx

PS i sent you a pm


----------



## ready4Family

Sam, hi again!  Funny you asked about the time since it just occurred to me that it must be late over there!  Since I'm in Canada, it's only 6:15pm now..but I know you're 5 hours ahead.  Dh is out with our son at a family dinner.  I didn't want to push it after ET so am just having a quiet night at home.  HOpe you had fun with your friends!  Gonna check the pm now.


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls - I have done both my Clear Blue and Tesco tests this morning and there is a faint line on both of them.. Not sure I should be happy yet as the lines are still light and took 2 mins to show. I am 12p 3 dt today and really did expect to have a darker line by now... Last time I had a strong line at 10dt and it showed up stright away. I guess I am worried that something is going on but it is not continuing to grow...  What do you all think ?

Lexi X


----------



## levin

Hi Lexi,

I think you must definitely be pregnant chick cos a line is a line regardless of how dark or faint they are. You must have some hcg or your tests wouldnt show anything at all. Also i think 2 minutes is a good amount of time for a line to show up cos most tests tell you to read the result after 3 minutes - so i know its really hard but try not to panic hun. Is there any way you could ask your clinic for a blood test just to put your mind at rest? You could have just had a late implanter which might be why your line is faint - or it could just be that theres not much ink in the tests you've used.
Ive got my fingers crossed for you hunnie.

Love Leanne x


----------



## SAMW

Hi Lexi

I agree with Levin, Kepping my  for you hun and sending you lots of     

Sam xxx


----------



## JuliaG

Lexi - why don't you get a clearblue digital that will say either 'pregnant' or the other that we don't want to see!! I know they are more expensive but it will help you to accept that you are actually pregnant!!

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

lexi, I feel for you hun as I can imagine you're going mad with the inconclusive tests.  It can still be early, as most clinics tell you not to test until 14 dpt.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Like Leanne suggested, why don't you call your clinic to get your levels measured?


----------



## babybug

lexi123 - this rollercoaster is just never ending, pure worry from one step to the next, i really do think that having a line is very good news and am keeping my fingers crossed for you, i would definately ring the clinic and tell them how worried you are and just would like it confirmed !!  

how are you all doing ready4family,samw,juliaG ??

I am 2 days post transfer and have been for a walk down to the beach and back (hope i havent strained myself?? do you think walking and standing is ok??) , as today is 1st anniversary since my DP's mother passed away and so visited the beach where we scattered her ashes, was very nice as felt like we were taking the embies to her and hopefully she will bring us luck !   

am resting now as feel have made the blood flow enough today ! 
babybug x


----------



## Sofia26

Hello everyone, ive not posted on this board for about a week now and do appologise for that, but i see lots have been going on.

Ready4family:- hi honey, how are you doing, the dreaded 2ww! are you loosing it yet .   

Babybug:- i don't think a walk down the beach is too much, sometimes it does you good to get out of the house and have some fresh air.  

Lexi:- honey, a line is a line but i think you're forgetting that you're only on day 12. i think a digital test is best because sometime you send yourself crazy and if its there in black and white it may make you feel better. but don't forget you're only on day 12.   

Leanne:- congratulations honey i bet you're on  . hope you have awonderful pregnancy 

Hello to everyone else who i have misses out too.

Well where do i start on my updated:- had donor embryos transfered on thursday last week, (2 x fresh ones and grade 9- will someone please tell me what this means) . Transfer couldn't have gone any better, didn't feel a thing. Plus i got some good news when on the way to the airport (having treatment at IM in spain) i passed my exam     . 
arrived home on friday at miday- lounged around all day watching sex in the city and currently making myself sick eating brazil nuts and drinking pinapple juice. My   is the size of a bus. mny breasts feel like melons (which is hard to imagine when im only a 36b) i look pregnant from the side because of the size of my stomach. and the only thing i wish for is that fact that i wish i was. Had a fully nights sleep last night- sorry in advance  i had 2 x O's and i know this is the pessaries but a little embarassing, and i woke up with what felt like very mild AF pains. I know its too early for implantation, so is it a bad sign or just no sign at all. I really do hope it works this time, i don't know how many more heartbreaks i can go through. DH is at work and im back in work too tomorrow-really wish i wasn't so i think ill be slacking as much as i can.

i think we need some positive vibes on this board

Sofia26
                              all round please xx


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Sofia Congratulations on the news to passing your exams!!!! 
the clinics grade all embryos out of 10, 10 being the best it depends on things like fragmantation, regular cell division etc. A 9 is really good hun. I know the clinic i attend only freeze 8s and 9s as anything less isnt suitable. Hope that helps hun. 

Good luck on the 2ww hun. Do you also test on the 1st oct?

Sending you some        and 

Sam xxx


----------



## Sofia26

Sam:- Oh good thanx for letting me know about the grades. i test on the 5th Oct which seems so far away and i know itll be a pain in the   for the next 11days. Was talking to DH this am and he asked if waiting for the 'call to say embryos were ready or the 2ww is worse. 2ww is def worse. Feel realy positive one minute and negative the next. Its driving me crazy.

Sofia26


----------



## SAMW

Sofia you're only a few days behind me and ready hun - we both test on the 1st. Also Babybug had et last week so you'll have lots of us on 2ww with you. 
I totally agree with you 2ww is a lot worse. I think im going  . One minute i think its working and then the next i think it might be all over. 
I see you're going back to work tomorrow - that may take your mind off things. Im off work till after test date so i'll be going   think the men in white coats will be coming for me soon    

Sending you lots of     

Sam xxx


----------



## Sofia26

Sam, thats exactly how im thinking, for instance i was in the shower this AM (god to i miss having a bath) and DH was cleaning the bathroom at the time, i was singing away and i was feeling great and actually said to DH 'i think its working this time, i can feel it' well i went and said it didn't i. I got out of the showever and 20 minutes later when im drying my hair i burst into tears- and started saying how much i know its not working. What on earths wrong with me    .

DH went to work at 2pm today and i went to my mum and dads for sunday lunch (theres nothing like my mums sunday lunch) and i felt ok-they don't know i'm having treatment this time, because i, for some pathetic reason have in my head that if i tell them it won't work, but if i keep it a secret it will work. how bloody nut case is that idea. the men in white coats ont take you away honey they're too busy planning to take me away.

I wish i could stay at home for the 2ww but, 1. i would go mad 2. i would probably be demoted, 3. i will end up knicker watching all the time and readying into even more things that are happening to me which are in fact just side effects of the drugs. Speaking of drugs i think i need some.

Sofia26    positive vibes to you too honey


----------



## SAMW

Sofia This is my first time round at FET and i could not have done it without my mum. My DH works away, he's working in london and im in glasgow. Unfortunately he couldnt be there for et so my lovely mum came with me. 
I've told my mum about the way ive been feeling, up one minute and down another and i think they have a way to get you to snap out of it - it must be a mum thing    
I know what you mean about going   if at home, im already analysing every thing, not got to knicker watching bit yet im sure that'll happen this week!!

Sam xxx


----------



## Sofia26

My first time at FET too:- well kind of was supposed to be frozen ones, but ended up with fresh - which is good. I know its alot less stressful initially than IVF but bu God the 2ww is the same- now pathetic am i and im only 3 days in.

I usually tell my mum everything too and was dying to tell her today but i know what she's lik she'll end up saying 'it'll work this time' and i know she means well and i do need to keep positive becasue the odds are on our side but sometimes it just sets me up for a fall and if its is a negative (please don't let it me ) then ill havr to tell her aswell and she will be so upset too, and ill want to concentrate on my and DHs feelings. I know she knows something is going on though but i wont tell her. 

Your DH being away must be hard for you and him, becasue you'll want him with you and he'll want to be with you too especially now. Jobs are crap aren't they??  But im sure he thinks about you all of the time and plus it must make your time together more special. My DH works terrible hours and shifts sometimes we actually pass each other on the motorway to work, we did that for a whole week one, he was on nights and i was on days- the bed was always warm though.i wish i didn't have to work, i think i could just shop everyday for a living or just spend money. Decided today that if it doesn't work this time then im going to book a holiday of a lifetime Mauritiouse (spelt wrong sorry ) and dubai- a twin centre thingy, sod it ill just put it on a credit card.
Sofia26


----------



## lexi123

I did anothr Tesco & Clearblue test this morning - there is still a line there but it is still light. I don't think it is darker then yesterday though. I am 12dp 3t today so I am really hoping and praying it is still too early even though I have had alot darker lines before at ths stage. I called CARE and I am going in at 3pm today for a blood test - I think this is the best thing to do.. The results won't be back till tomrrow at 10am though. They will look at the results and decided if I need a repeat test on Wednesday.. This is delaying me having ivig though.. There is always something to worry about.

Lexi


----------



## babybug

sofia26 - congratulations on et and goodluck on 2ww, i am due to test sun 7th oct, i know what you mean with the emotions, one minute everything is positive, the next emotionally negative, i think the hormones affect us aswell as the great WANT for this to work ! fingers crossed for us   

i have a rather embarressing and tmi question for you all if you dont mind !? well.....  for the last couple of days i have had quite alot of discharge (sorry!!!) which didnt get last time, but do you think it is because my body thinks it has ovulated??  

ready,sam,lexi,julia - how's it going?

thanks babybug x


----------



## Sofia26

Lexi:- yes blood test def the best thing to do, fingers crossed honey, ill be thinking about you.

Babybug:- are you using pessaries honey? because if you are it may be that because ive got it all of the time. 

Sofia26


----------



## SAMW

Morning

Lexi sending you lots of      

babybug i agree with sofia. Im using pessaries and getting it all the time too. 

Hows everyone doing on the 2ww? u all going   yet?

Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

thanks sofia /sam - glad i am not the only one! yes am on cyclogest but was last cycle too? i am using back door all the time are you

i am trying not to go too mad just yet, test day seems such a long time away! i didnt make it last time as af started 4 days early, have to ring doctors in min and see if they can prescribe me more progynova as am on 4 a day and only have enough for 5-6 days?? dont know if doc will do it or not? will try

it is horrible and rainy here but with sun in background


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Sam, how you doing?  Going mad?  I know that I've always felt the second half of the 2WW goes slower. That's good that you're off for the 2 weeks so you can do things that you enjoy doing and just relax.  Hope you're doing ok.  I'll respond to your PM at lunch.

babybug, the 2WW is sooo long isn't it? I'm sure the walk did you wonders as it would something that is very relaxing with the water.  I'm so sorry though for the reason for you walk.  Must be very sad for you too with her not here.  That's strange how your doctor doesn't give you all your meds.  Why make you come back when they know you'll need it?  Mine gives us enough so we don't have to come back until test day.

Sofia, yes, I'm definitely starting to lose it.  Last night I was watching an Everybody Loves Raymond episode (which was hilarious) and was in tears.  Talk about hormones!  Sounds like you had a great week last week with the transfer and your exam results. That's great!  I wouldn't read in what you're feeling as the meds can do crazy things.  I know exactly how you feel praying its a positive as don't know how many more heartbreaks you can have.  Sending you lots of postivie vibes.

Anyone feeling light headed from the 2WW meds?  (I'm taking progesterone, estrase, metformin, baby aspirin, prednisone and fragmin).  This morning it was so hard to get ready, especially drying my hair while standing.  Don't think it's a sign as I remember feeling light headed one day last time and it ended in a BFN (although the light headedness is occurring more this time).  

I'm back at work now.  Really wish I could spend the second part of the 2WW at home reading, watching tv, movies, etc.  It's just so much more relaxing and time passes doing things I like doign.  Work is stressful now as I'm convering for someone and I don't know what I'm doing (and am the only resource at the moment).  Am trying not to let the stress get to me though as it's just work and my embies do not need the stress now.  I want them to relax and just concentrate on snuggling in and growing.

Well I should go and read through my 61 emails that I missed while away last week.  Hope everyone is well.


----------



## JuliaG

Hi girls,

Lexi - that is so frustrating, everyone does say a line is a line, maybe it was a late implanter and that is why it is faint, good luck with the blood test, that should give you a better idea    

babybug, sofia, sam, ready4family -       
My symptoms started in 2nd week last time and they were lightheadedness and very sore (.)(.)'s, felt like they were bruised!! Good luck to you all!!

I am counting down the days to our holiday now, can't wait to get some sun. I am really looking forward to starting tx aswell, just want to be pregnant again!! Have any of you girls got PCOS and needed provera to start AF, i have been told i will have this then will start d/r on CD1, i was wondering why i need to have AF 1st when d/r will bring on another AF anyway??  

Take care all

Julia
xxxx


----------



## SAMW

hi 

babybug im using the front door hun. how did u get on with dr hun?

ready ive not been having any light headed feeling, im on progesterrone pessaries, hrt, metformin also taking all my vits. I know what u mean about being in tears hun.   your emotions are all over the place. 

Julie ive also got PCOS, the clinic were going to pring on my af if it didnt show however every time they said that it would appear a week later all by itself    

Hi to Lexi, Sofia and anyone else ive missed.
Sam xxx


----------



## dippy3

Hi everyone so sorry not been on for a while so much going on here and I've not been feeling to well since starting HRT. Feeling very up and down we have lining scan on Sun then hopefully ET tue.

babybug lots of    to you did you get prescription

Lexi when I got pregnant with my DD we had the faintest of lines the clinic said it probably would not amount to anything . Well that line went onto become the little monster sat here with me. A line is a line. Hope blood test ok I'll be thinking of you tomorrow at 10.

ready4family thats c**p having to go back to work its horrid. When is your test date??

samw sending you lots of    your mum sounds great

sofia hows it going? hope you haven't gone too mad yet.

Julie not long til holls can't help with question about af sorry. My minds mush anyway   

Hi to anyone I've missed I'm hoping to keep up a bit more this wk.


Love and luck to us all
Donna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Julia  it's nice to hear again about the lightheadedness since I really experienced that this morning.  I noticed your ticker that you're going away.  That's so exciting, and something good before your next tx.  I have PCOS and don't get AF unless on the pill, provera, etc.  For this FET i was put on the pill for 3 weeks, but I have tried provera before.  My clinic doesn't do the d/r part though like you girls talk about so not sure (since the pill is like my d/r stage).  I'm sure someone over here can answer you though.

sam, yes, this whole tx of wanting it SO badly plus the hormones exaggerates our emotions so badly.  

Donna, so sorry you're getting so bad side affects from the meds.  Not much longer for you now.  I test a week today (i.e. Mon Oct 1st)


----------



## babybug

Hi going to have a little moan now about doctors surgeries !!!... well i rang at 1.20pm to make an appointment for tues or wed to go down face to face to the doctor and present my request for prescription, the answer phone said sorry closed till 2pm (my fault yes forgot they close lunch),
so waited till 2.03pm ! rang and still answer phone!, rang 2.10 still answerphone..sorry closed till 2pm!, rang 2.15pm...finally the receptionist answered i asked for appointment tues or wed with ANY doctor (our clinic has 9 doctors so plenty to go around) and he said oh booked till fri now, so i said well thats no good for me as need a prescription within next few days as about to run out...Sorry this is a long moan !!   
He said bring in your repeat prescription and i will pass it on for it to be drawn up when doc has minute, so explained it is hospital prescription had wrote up and he turned really funny on me and said ..well go to them then not us ! , so i said well they have told me to go to doc as hospital 1hrs drive away and he said well i'll need evidence that you do need the medication !? i was feeling like hold on a minute mate you are not the doctor you are the receptionist, just get the doc to ring me !
Anyway i told him to forget it and luckily my village doctor surgery is twinned with main city one and so rang them and they said yep wed morning ok?   so still have to tackle the doc giving me prescription but we shall see !!!!   

ready4family - i suppose at least being at work will keep your mind off the final week but just take it steady! what do you do??

juliaG - holiday in the sun sounds good to me! you will be pregnant again and very soon !! 

dippy3 - hi and good luck for lining scan , sorry you haven't been feeling too good on the hrt but it's all worth it hey !   

samw/lexi - PUPO yes !       
hi to everyone else !!
babybug x


----------



## ready4Family

babybug, can't believe what you've been going through just to get more meds.  That's just crazy!  It's not like you're going to take a lot of the doctor's time to get a prescription written.  If only they had given what you needed right from the start of your 2WW, you wouldn't have to go through this unnecessary stress.  Well, nothing can take my mind off this, but at least today was busy.  I'm a software developer for a bank.  

Even though I'm a full time worker, we still have to fill out timesheets for vacation, sick days, etc.  So today I handed mine in to my boss and he asked how my vacation was, and commented what lovely weather we had.  I don't like lying so just said it was relaxing, and yes the weather was perfect (not that it made a difference since I was inside the whole time).  Glad he didn't ask too many more quesitons.  My work environment isn't great either so didn't really have any co-workers asking how my week off was.  It makes me sad that no one is friendly, but at least I didn't have to lie.


----------



## Sofia26

Hi everyone, Just got home from work and really glad in a way that i went in but on the opther hand i was panicking all of the time not wanting to do too much, very sttressfull at the min so just trying to not let work get to me. Because i passed my exam im on a course from next week for 5 week and they are normally totally stress free, so can't wait, but just need to make sure i've got all of my work in order.
hand a few twinges this am but nothing else really. 

what will be will be

anyway sorry no personals again, im back in work for 7, and need a shower.

Sofia26


----------



## SAMW

Evening ladies

babybug i agree with ready totally, when i had my et the nurse asked me if i needed any more drugs and made sure i had enough of everything i needed during 2ww. Hope you get the prescription on wednesday hun.

Ready well we have something else in common - i also work for a bank hun. Thats a shame that you're colleagues arent friendly. I dont think i could cope if that was the case - my colleagues have been great as i told them about my tx etc.

Sofia what sort of course is it you're doing? 

Mustard how did you get on with your scan hun?

Sending us all some       and     

Sam xxx


----------



## Mustard

hello everyone

Thanks for asking Sam - well I really don't know what is going on.  I had my scan yesterday and my right ovary has got two follicles/cysts on them one measuring 22mm and one 17.1 mm.  My lining is 13 mm.  I've had EWCM for about a week now.  The nurse did a pg test which came up BFN not surprising really but also sent my blood off for an oestridal test.  She was supposed to ring back with the results last night but didn't  .  I've spoke to her today and yes I am producing oestrogen and my level is 1471.  So I still don't know whether it's a cyst or whether my downregg hasn't worked and I'm producing a follicle ready for ovulation any day.  

My consultant is in surgery at the moment so she's going to get him to call me when he's out to go through what we do now.  Obivously with one of my tubes clear (the right) and the follicle is on the right I'm keen to try naturally this month if it is a follicle and if that doesn't work then we'll start a new FET next month.

Sorry no personals, my head is all over the place  .

Mustard
x


----------



## SAMW

Mustard im sorry the downregging never worked hun  Its difficult when you dont know whats going on and this is when your mind works overtime. Whats EWCM? Let me know how you get on with the dr.

Sam xxx


----------



## Mustard

EWCM is the fertile cervical mucus   you get around ovulation (egg white cervical mucus).  Basically my cycle appears to be following a natural cycle (I had the downregg injection on CD2), so I'm beginning to think it just hasn't worked, which is much better than having a cyst.

I'll report back when I've spoken to the consultant  

Mustard
x


----------



## SAMW

Thanks hun. Always wondered what the abbreviation was for    for you hun.

Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

ahhh mustard - sorry to see you have more stress to contend with , i am thinking of you  
as you say you could try naturally this month , positive vibes for you   

thanks sam/ready , the trouble is i have hospital 20miles away for scans etc and then main hospital for et is 1hr + and the two seem to have not worked out my meds between them and i noticed on my protocol diary that they gave me that i was going to run out at the end of the week ! Glad i noticed but am bit annoyed i have more stress to think about when meant to be relaxing ! but never mind, how r u both feeling?? not long now !   

sofia26 congratulations on passing your exam   just take it steady !

juliaG / dippy3 - you both ok??


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Sofia, I know how you feel about work trying to ignore the stress.  Am glad the next while will be stress free.  Being on course is always a nice change.  Hope you're doing well.

Sam, oh neat...didn't know you worked for a bank too.  What do you do?  That's so wonderful you are close with your work, and could tell your colleagues.  Must be great support for you (read a bit of it in your diary).  I haven't told anyone at work, not even my boss so I usually end up using my vacation for my days off.

Mustard, I'm so sorry for all the unknowns in your cycle right now.  Sounds like you have options and would be great if it worked natrually for you.  Hope you're ok hun.  Keep us updated.

babybug, so it was a mistake with them not giving you enough?  You'd think they would have done this enough that the amount of meds they give is standard.  That must be so hard having the scan building and hospital so far away (and diff locations). I feel so bad for you with the added stress that should have been avoided.  

Had a really bad morning and evening as I'm feeling so down (usually happens around now in the 2WW).  I'm pretty convinved that this cycle hasn't worked as I feel completely normal..just as i did in our last 2 negatives.  Last cycle I even had a bit of the light headedness and then after that felt normal.  Don't know if it's my body fighting off the embryos or what?  Was yelling at dh this morning for now reason.  I think deep down inside I just feel so alone in this as (1) he feels as though "if it works, then great.  And if not, then oh well", so have different feelings on this and he doesn't understand how this affects me, and (2) as my MIL said, "we cannot rely on guys emotionally" so I can't even talk to him about it.


----------



## babybug

ohh ready , is horrible when you feel down, i know what you mean about men, on my icsi cycle i really couldn't talk to my DP as he said the same- if it is going to work , then great but if not then never mind! and if i spoke positive like..i wonder if one or two etc then he used to get bit funny and say i was too pos and he didn't want me to fall done if negative, which it was and which i did... and so did he (he showed his emotions after instead of during), i think this is how men manage to keep such a strong hold on their emotions and why women are so open with theirs??!!, although my DP is really positive this time and i am like well what will be will be !, try to stay positive, remember PUPO PUPO !!!!   , i am a great believer in signs or no signs can still be positive as everyone is different, if you have a look at most 2ww questions it is always no symptoms help and most go on to having bfp's!!!!!!

                        babybug x


----------



## Mustard

Firstly Ready ... big hugs sorry you're feeling low.  I agree with babybug lots of  have no symptoms in 2ww.

Well I spoke to the nurse again after she'd spoken to the consultant and I was right  despite the downreg medication I have produced an egg and am waiting to ovulate so I had to rush into the clinic to have a ovitrelle injection to force ovulation and as they said wait for next AF to arrive to start downregging again.  I did see my actual consultant whilst I was in the clinic and asked whether it was worth trying naturally this month and he said absolutely yes.  So maybe Mother Nature and Fate are forcing there hand for a natural BFP ... who knows so we're going to have to get busy again tonight/tomorrow morning and then on 2ww  .

I guess I should leave this thread ... but I'll keep my eye on you if that's ok and will let you know how I get on.

Mustard
x


----------



## babybug

fantastic mustard ! positive vibes for your "au naturel" , i really hope this works for you here is a natural bfp dance for you - 
        
good luck in the 2ww !!! let us know !!!
babybug x


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls - I am afraid that iti s bad news for me. My hcg bloods came back at only 5.9 so it looks like a bio-chemical pregnancy... 

Thank you for all your support and I wish you all the luck in the world.

Lexi X


----------



## ready4Family

babybug, thanks for the words.  I just can't help but compare to my previous negative cycles and previous positive cycles and this is more like the negative ones.  Men!  They are really on thier own planet, aren't they?

Mustard, wishing you all the best for a natural cycle.  Wouldn't that be great?  Keep us posted hun.

lexi, am so sorry hun.  I didn't want to say but had a similar experience with out first fet and was really hoping that it was just late implantation for you.  It's so devastating.  Take care of yourself and good luck for the next try.


----------



## JuliaG

Lexi - so sorry it didn't work out for you, stay positive honey!!

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## SAMW

Lexi im sorry to hear it never worked out for you hun   

Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

lexi - i am soo sorry   , thinking of you 
babybug x


----------



## Mustard

Lexi I'm so sorry.  My thoughts are with you and yours.

Mustard
x


----------



## levin

Lexi - Im so sorry chick to read your news. Thinking of you and sending you big hugs  . Take care hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## babybug

Firstly, Lexi how are you feeling today? hope you are ok hun  

mustard , ready, samw , dippy , julia, sofia - how are you all ?? 

well, went down doctors armed with every bit of evidence i could find to prove a - i have progynova prescribed b -i am definately on ivf programme c - that i am definately going to run out , anyway i arrived to find the doctor i was meant to have is away and so have a local locom doctor standing in, i thought oh no that's it, he will probably say doesnt want to prescribe without main doctor consent etc..., anyway went in there explained everything showed everything and he said yeah no problem, will give you another full box just to make sure !!! phew so went to chemist and now relieved !
the only other thing was got my foot checked out while i was down there and found i have a large cyst on the bone! he said could have it removed under local but not if pregnant ! hehe! so will put up with it for a few more months yet, as have already !!!   
hi to anyone missed
babybug x


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Lexi how are you doing today hun?  

Babybug thats great news hun,   didnt need to worry after all  

Mustard how are you getting on hun? You'll be joining us on 2ww soon.

Ready, Dippy, Julia and Sofia how are you all? 

Sending us all some              

  

           

Sam xxx


----------



## ready4Family

babydust, am relieved to hear that you got your meds no problem.  After all the stress you had to go through! Ouch..the cycst on your foot must be uncomfortable.  So you'll have to wait for 9+ months to get it removed?

Sam, I'm doing ok thanks (stressed from work, but just doing what I can).  How are you doing?  Enjoying your resting time at home?  Bet you can't wait for tomorrow for dh to come home.

I was talking with my MIL last night and she suggests that if this doesn't work (which I'm pretty sure has not) that we switch clinics.  I really like my doctor, my clinic (the way it runs...they have early clinic drop in hours and then procedures so you always see the same doctor, etc), and we had luck wtih it with our son.  But considering we'll have had 4 failed cycles with ivf or fet since March with really no differences in treatment or many tests, dh and I think that may be a good idea.  Just hate having to start again and don't know how long the wait will be.  Also, there's one near us that we'd probably try, but they have full day drop in for ultrasounds, etc and then teh procedures are at their downtown location (i.e. so your own doctor doesn't do the procedure).  Not sure I like that as I'm the kind of person who has to feel comfortable with my dcotor.  And if we stayed with our clinic, we could probably start ivf again late next week when AF comes but this one will require a wait for the consultation and then who knows how long to start the process.  Just pray we don't have to make the decision but I'm really feeling completely normal, whereas I had signs with our son's pregnancy and with our first fet that started out positive.


----------



## ZenaE

Lexi,
Sorry to hear your news, thinking of you..

Dippy, 
How are you coming on, you must be nearing transfer.

Me, 2 more weeks of jabs and tabs, doped upto the eyeballs, but not feeling too bad.
7 days at work before holidays (and TX), work only know that I'm on hols for 2 weeks.
Probably feeling calm etc as I have decided that if does not work, then we will look at FET again straight away, though I need to keep a PMA and say that it will work this time.

Hi to everyone else.

Zena


----------



## dippy3

Lexi so sorry

ZenaE yes near ET its hopefully on Tue getting nervous now as scan Sun thaw Mon. Know the feeling about being drugged to eyeballs. I start my holiday after tomorrow work also don't know about treatment.

ready4family I really hope you don't have to think about changing clinics too. Please try to stay positive.

Hi to everyone else lots of   to us all

Love
Donna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Boy it's been quiet over here! How is everyone?

Zena, I also took holidays and never told my work about tx.  It's exciting knowing that the transfer isn't much longer now.

Donna, only a few more days for you.  How many frosties do you have?  Keep us updated on the thaw and your transfer.  Wishing you all the best.

Sam, how are you doing?  Feeling anything?  THis is so hard isn't it?  Not much longer for either of us.


I swore I would never do a hpt again after last time I did it (since it showed negative but I got a light positive the next day at the clinic).  Now though, I'm debating whether to do one on Sunday or not since test day is Monday which is a work day.  I go down for a blood test at 7am and then have to wait painfully until 2 or 3pm for the call.  It's just awful getting the news at work...especially since I'm 90% sure this hasn't worked.  I just feel too normal whereas with our two positives, I had symptoms.  Just don't know what to do next either (as metnioend in my last post, family suggested that we switch clinics since this will be our 4th negative this year).  

I'm experiencing pain on my left side near my ovary.  Anyone experience taht?  I never had on our past fets but did on our ivf.


----------



## babybug

Hi Ready4family - had quite a down day yesterday, as felt too "normal" and i am only 7days post transfer! tx madness kicking in !!  anyway i have searched and seems the balance between having symptoms and not are quite equal to result in bfp, so keep positive and i wish you luck    , my thoughts on changing clinics is that i feel new clinic wont know you and don't know how you respond to different protocols, so at least the clinic you are at , at mo can tweek your protocol accordingly ?! if you know what i mean, but also some people get luck when they change and something different and abit more positive might do the trick !  is sooo hard deciding what's best, but hopefully you won't need to move clinics !!!!!!!! 

dippy3 - you must be getting excited aswell as aprehensive , let us know how you get on, babydust to you  

zena - not much longer for you either i wish you luck !  

samw - how are you?

Well feeling abit more optimistic today??!! keep having hot flushes today? has any-one else had this? it worries me that my body is fighting embies?? nothing else really to say as feel normal otherwise , which again worries me , but the rollercoaster we are on brings lots of worries and even if had lots of symptoms i would worry about that too !! hee hee  

How's everyone else??
babybug x


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Babybug im doing ok, Getting really fed up now as just want to fast forward till monday now. How are you feeling?     

Ready it must be hard thinking about changing clinics. Its a decision you'll need to think about and then its down to you. Like babybug said theres pros and cons for changing  but ultimately your decision. The pains you're talking about hun around your left side - i did get them but its been more on right side. What does it all mean   Not long to go hun, stay positive      

Dippy hoping everything goes well for you on sunday and monday      

Zena,  Julia and Sofia how are you all doing? Hope ive not missed anyone.

My DH came home last nite and good to see him. I've spent most of today in bed as been really tired. Woke up at 8am did all meds went back to bed and didnt wake up till 3.30pm!!! Wonder if i'll sleep tonight. 

Sam xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

babybug, I'm so sorry for your down day as I know how you feel.  I agree with you in that one of the big cons with switching clinics is its like starting again and like you said, they won't know how I respond.  I prefer not to switch, but if nothihg changes in our treatment, not sure if it'll ever work with our current place.  Glad you're feeling better today.  I've also had times when I've been hot but it's also in my stressful times so not sure if it's the hormones or if its also because of work.  I'm with you...we worry if we have symptoms and worry if we don't.

Sam, interesting..so you have the pains too?  Don't know what it could be.  I'm happy for you that your dh is home with you now.  THis time must have been so difficult for you.  Hmmm....maybe the tiredness is telling you soemthing.    I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you!

For the first time today, it felt like AF was coming.  I know it won't come because of the progesterone injections but I do have a bit of the crampy feeling.  I feel so sad for the test day already.  Please let me be wrong!


----------



## SAMW

Hi Ready

I hope it is a good sign. Saying that i decided to do a HPT tonight and it was negative. Im hoping its too early and that it was not strong enough for a test at nite. 

Hope you can stay positive hun and that you wont need to look for another clinic.      

Sam xx


----------



## JuliaG

Hi everyone,

just to let all the girls testing in next few days that i have everything crossed for you all 
         
     
Good luck, i am visualising lots of   for you all.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Sam, it's still early hun.  So don't give up.  And as you said, it recommends to test in the morning.  Are you planning on testing again before Monday?  Friday was the first time I felt the AF cramps so am hot holding out it's a sign.  It's gone today though so who knows.  Are you staying inside until then?

Julia, not long for your holiday.  That's so exciting.  I'm sure you can use some time off and then return to start your tx.

Like Sam, I test on Monday.  I didn't end up buying a hpt so I think I'll just wait until Monday's official test.  Just wish they didn't make you wait all day for the results.  It's just torture.  I'm still taking it easy this weekend.  I did go with dh to our son's first swimming lesson this morning, but am skipping a family BBQ later this afternoon and skipped a walk with them.  Will also take it easy tomorrow.  It's so hard how you put your life on hold for the 2 weeks, but I'd hate to do anything that I'll question afterwards if that's the reason for our BFN if that ends up being the result.


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Ready thanks hun. I'll probably test before monday knowing me   i cant wait till then. I've stayed indoors so far hun that a couple of days more wont hurt. 

I've spent most of today in   as i dont think this has worked. I've been getting AF cramps which have stopped. Also when i went to the loo and wiped noticed a bit of brownish blood   DH has been trying to calm me down and keeps reassuring me that it may be implantation but i just dont know. 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sam xxx


----------



## babybug

Sam - I agree with Ready, still early alot can happen if few days hun and also i agree that morning wee is best ! i am thinking positive for you and hope you get the big bfp !   

Ready - sorry to keep shortening your name but just quicker to type ! hee , ahh first swimming lesson bet you were proud of him !! does he like the water ?? can be soo difficult making up stories for friends and family , but once you get your bfp you will be able to explain ! after all it is to protect them and you !! i am doing the same with my family as they are so far away , not long to go PUPO !

Julia - getting excited for your holiday??

I am ok ploding along been for walk with Dp and dogs , washing clothes galore as we go on holiday thursday !for week , went for breakfast this morning to our favourite cafe and the owner who is also the cook had her 3 week old son there too, ahhh he was so cute i stroked his head and felt all gooey and couldn't stop smiling at him , just want my own gooey baby now , PUPO PUPO !!   

Hello everyone else how are you all?? have good weekend
babybug x


sam - just read post before posted, brown blood is ok and is old blood so could be implantation !!! alot of ladies get late implantation !!!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Sam, I'm so sorry for your tough day.  Know how you feel.  This 2WW is just torture.  As you mentioned to me, AF cramp feeling could be a good thing.  From what I've heard, if the blood is brown, that's ok.  Could be implantation or old blood.  I'm rooting for you and hope you get that BFP on Monday!  PS - Don't blame you for staying in.  I would too had I been able to take the whole 2 weeks off.

babybug, i have no issues with the shortened name.  I realize you're referring to me.    Seeing our son swimming was a bit emotional as it's a sign he's growing up.  He enjoys his bath but had never been swimming so we didn't know how he'd respond.  He seemed to enjoy it though (I think it'll be a different story when he has to put his head under the water).  Yeah..it's tough thinking of excuses for my absence and feel bad making dh and my inlaws lie.  I said to dh that I hope his siblings don't think we're having marriage problems since this is the second week in a row I've missed a family event.  You haven't told anyone?  I hope it wasn't too hard seeing the baby today.  Sounds like though, that it just helped you imagine holding your own even more!


----------



## SAMW

Hello

Ready thanks hun. How are you doing? Not long till tomorrow. I feel so scared at the thought of it. 

Babybug im glad you had a good day yesterday. Where are you going on holiday?

Dippy how did scan go? Not long till ET hun.   

Zena,  Julia and Sofia how are you all doing? Hope ive not missed anyone.

Like Ready i also test tomorrow. Not sure how i feel about it - well im really scared and nervous. 

Sending us all                

Sam xxx


----------



## dippy3

Hi all

Just wanted to say to ready4family and SAMW  LOTS OF            For tomorrow

Babybug where are you going on holiday??

Hi Julia, Sofia, zena

We had our scan today all ok phew thaw tomorrow we'll know by 4pm if any of the 7 have made it Transfer booked for Tue its very scary now.

Love to all

Donna


----------



## babybug

Dippy3 - fantastic news and good luck with the thaw tomorrow - 7 is alot so am sure you will have at least 2 really nice embies to put back! are they going to thaw a couple at a time

ready - doesnt matter if family think may be marriage issues it will all become clear to them soon !!! no haven't told any of mine as my dad is a big worrier and infact he came to stay with me a few weeks ago and said it is so nice i am now settled and he doesnt have to worry about me !!!!!!  , just want to be able to give him good news and then he can worry in a good way !! they live 3hrs away and so wouldn't be able to follow and understand my journey , how are you feeling about tommorrow?? i have butterflies in my stomach just feeling about it for you and SAMW !!!!!!!
so to Ready and Sam i dedicate this dance to you both for tomorrow with lots of luck !!!!!!!

      

I have been fiancee from hell today !!! was in a big super store with DP and his father and i just had nasty answers to their questions, 3 times had to stop myself from bursting into tears and ended up going back to the car !   don't know what came over me ? i blame it on the hormones and this dreaded 2ww !!! is evil   hee hee, I am going on holiday to.........Blackpool wahoo to see the lights with all my family, we go every other year and love seeing the lights and the atmosphere !
Take care every one, i go back to work tomorrow am a nanny for a 3yr old girl and a 6yr old boy who i love dearly, have been with family for 5 1/2 yrs so can't wait to see them both
Good luck tomorrow testers !!   
babybug x


----------



## Sofia26

Hi everyone

Sam and Ready (as your now know ha ha ha) i wish you both all of the luck in the world for testing tomorrow.           

I have been away from the boards for about 5 days now and if im hoonest the reason for this is because the more i write on here the more i work myself up. ive had a week from hell in work, had a massive roq qith my boss which resulted in me telling him to f off, im not proud of myself. i then went to the loo and burst into tears. I'm an emotional wreck. everythings a mess. i can't stop crying. i feel a physical mess. my boobs are soooo heavy, ive gone up a cup size. it was DH birthday the other day and we went out for sunday lunch today. i'm such a stupid cow, at about 11am, my 3 wee of teh day i did a pee test and it came up negative. i so wanted to have a suprise for DH but instead it just depressed me.

Sometime i feel like its working because i'm soo tired from about 4pm, i have dark circles under my eyes, these are all the things that i had when i was pregnant in feb last year. i've had cramps, i had the tinyest brown blood this am when i wiped. but i feel like i can't think about it ever being a positive becasue ill just be setting myself up for a fall.

So sorry this is a me me me me post but i'm just not feeling myself. test day is friday and i'm already planning in my head when to have treatment next.

Sorry once again everyone, and good luck Sam and Ready once again.

Sofia26


----------



## babybug

ahh sofia , try not to cut yourself up about emotions , testing early, as my post said above i am the same miserable emotional person at the moment !!! I am sure your DH understands ! is too early for an exact result so sending you lots of sticky vibes for friday !!!!! no more testing!! or i will have to send the test stick police !!!!!  
try to stay positive repeat after me - PUPO PUPO PUPO...one more time...PUPO

babybug x


----------



## SAMW

Hiya

Just a quick post wanting to wish Ready good luck. Sending you lots of        and hope you get a  tomorrow hun. 

Sam xx


----------



## ready4Family

HI girls,

Quick post from me.

FIrst...

Sam...wanted to wish you lots of     for tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you and sneaking in peaks at work.  Sending you lots of   and hoping you get that  .

Second...

Dh ended up going out this morning to buy a hpt.  Sadly as expected it was a  .  Since it was only 20 hours before our offical blood test, I know it's the true result.  Even though I was expecting it and knew it in the bottom of my heart, I shed so many tears this morning.  I'm wondering if this will ever work for us again as this is our 4th negative since March and there's nothing above fet and ivf.   Anyways, I'll post tomorrow when I get the offical word but I know that's it.  I hate how I have to keep taking all the meds and injections as I feel like it's just rubbing it in.  I've been sooo good with sweets during the 2WW and haven't had one single thing since before the transfer.  Tonight I had a piece of cake (dh brought it home from the BBQ last night)..and also went out with dh and ds for the day not paying attention to what I was lifting or how fast I was walking.  I'm so gutted.

I will catch up with the rest of you tomorrow.  Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Mustard

I just popped on to see how you girls were doing.

Ready - I'm so so sorry that it wasn't your time  . My heart goes out to you and your DH  .

Sam - I've still got everything crossed for your test today.  

Love to everyone else.

Mustard
x


----------



## dippy3

Ready4family  so sorry     have no words to help. Am thinking of you. Take care

Sam   

The clinic have had to thaw all 7 frosties the first 3 didn't make it the second 2 were not really doing much and are only a 3 and 4 cell so they decided to thaw last 2 the one has remained 8 cell the other a 5 so they will choose best 2 from the 4 tomorrow ET 8.15 in morn. hoping the embies make it through night. 

take care all
lov donna


----------



## JuliaG

ready4family - so sorry it didn't work this time,    

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## ZenaE

Ready Sofia,
Sorry that things did,nt work, you will get through this, just give yourselves time.
Take care,

Zena


----------



## Mustard

Dippy - good luck for tomorrow. Hope those little embies make it through the night and you have two nice strong contenders to get nestled back in.   

Mustard
x


----------



## ready4Family

Sofia, just read your post and am so sorry for your awful week.  Your emotions are in full overdrive now..we all know how you feel and it's so hard to keep it under control at work or other situations where others don't know what we're going through.  You do have some things that can be signs so am hoping for you.  You tested early so ignore that result.  Hugs to you.

Donna, just wanted to wish you luck for ET tomorrow.  sounds like you still have selection for getting the best embryos.  Let us know how it goes.

Sam, any news?

Well I went for the blood test this morning at 7am.  Feel like I"m wasting everyone's time and money though since I already know the result.  When I get the phone call, I'm going to ask if my doctor is working this weekend since dh can't come with me on weekdays and we both need to be there for our follow up and 'whats next' conversation.


----------



## SAMW

Hi girls

Thanks for all your support and wishes. Got a call from clinic and its a 

Sorry no personals just now, 

Sam xxx


----------



## JuliaG

Sam - so so sorry honey    

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## babybug

ready and sam - i am sooooo sorry girls i don't know what to say, it never gets any easier does it , look after yourselves , take it easy 
thinking of you both ! babybug xx


----------



## dippy3

SAMW so sorry hun look after each other   
Take care 
Love 
Donna


----------



## Mustard

Sam ... I'm so so sorry. I wish there was something I could say to help but I know there isn't.

Thinking of your both  

Mustard
x


----------



## ready4Family

Sam.  I am so sorry hun.  Was so hoping to hear otherwise from you.  I know how you feel...it's just devastating.  I find it helps thinking ahead to what's next.  Don't give up.  It'll happen.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## babybug

Ready & Sam still thinking of you both sending you more hugs  

sofia - how are you today? hope you are still staying away from the pee sticks !  

mustard - hope you got in alot of   and good luck going au natural  

Dippy3 - You sound like you have a good choice of embies now, they will grow stronger over night good luck for ET  

juliaG - How are you feeling? do you have all the meds ready to start??

Zena - Are you feeling ok?? 
babybug x


----------



## Sofia26

Ready and Sam, so sorry it wasn't your time this month, lots of   to you both.

We' don't seem to be having much luck at the min with BFP's.

its the end of a s**t September

Sorry all, still can't lift this sad mood no matter how hard i try. i don't want to depress you all, so ill pop back when feeling better.

Sofia26


----------



## dippy3

Hi all
Just a quickie
We have one 10 cell and one 7 cell embryo on board. Can't believe one of the embryos divided to 10   
Will do personals tomorrow. Back to sofa now.
Love to all
Donna


----------



## Mustard

Good luck Donna .... 10 cells - blimey         

Mustard
x


----------



## ready4Family

Donna, that's great news about your embryos!  Even though I'll be leaving the medicated fet board as we have no frosties left, I'll be checking in to see how you and others here are doing.  Wish you loads of luck with babydust and positive vibes.


----------



## babybug

Donna wow 10 cells  that is excellent are they 3 day? sorry havent worked it out, now relax and good luck !!!!!!!!       
babybug xx


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Thanks for all the support ladies iIt has meant a lot. 

Donna thats great news about your embies. Sending you lots of 

I have 5 frosites still in the freezer but DH and i both have decided to have a break from tx till after the new year as at the moment i cant take anymore both physically and emotionally. 
I would like to wish you all the best and sending you lots of   I will keep an eye on how you are all doing and pop in every so often.

Sam xxx


----------



## Sofia26

Sam

So sorry to hear your news, time out is a good thing and take care of yourself.

Ready:- whats your plans now honey?

Sofia26


----------



## ready4Family

Sam, I'm happy for you hun that you have frosties waiting.  May one of those be the one.  Good idea to take some time to heal and spend some time with dh.

Sofia, if our doctor is working this weekend then I'm hoping to return to the clinic and discuss what's next with dh (dh can only come with me on weekends).  We have no frosties so it'll be another fresh cycle.  I hate the waiting though so want to continue when our doctor says we can.


----------



## Sofia26

Hello everyone

Starting to feel a bit better, what will be will be and no amount of stressing will chance that so i've decided to plan a night out with all of my friends for saturday  (obviously if its a negative). my best friend has planned it all and the evening starts at 2pm with shopping for the nights clothes, home to get ready  and then wine bar for 6pm . theres about 8 of us going and i know we'll have a scream. the only problem is that when i go out i end up missing smoking soooooooo much, but i have given up to follow my dream of becomeing a mother. so at least i have something to look forward to.

DH has been a bit of a star this week and in some ways it makes me feel a little nervous i.e is he trying to get on my side for friday when (and if, but hopefully not) a BFN appears and i don't beat him about the head with pee stick  . His birthday (last week) was nice-decided against the wine tasting weekend in france and went for something a little similar. 
It was in fact and X-Box 360 thingy, and yes my husband is 37, and yes he does act like a 8 year old child when he play and yes he does make noises like a tommy gun when he shoots people in the games. some might say, why on earth do we want a child when i already have one in the form of DH. He's currently playing on the bloody thing now and he is like a pig in muck, mid slaughter of one of the enemies he said the following 'i bloody love you for getting me this' well if thats not romance for you then i don't know what it!!!!!!  

today is official day 13 and not had any cramps, no pink,brown stuff, just a thumping headach yesterday am and terrible hearburn after everything i eat. starting to get sick of pinapple juice now and the brazil nuts are making me heave. flatulance is almost an hourly sound at the minute  and i feel physically drained. My boobs are the size of mount evarest DH even went as far to say they look like implants, i've now gone from a 36B to a 36D, DH thinks is hilariouse, i, on the other hand don't becasue none of my clothes fit. 

I'm on a course at the minute with work and i can officially say that im learning nothing. it was a total of 8 hours wasted time each day for the next 5 weeks. it was amusing watching everyone else in the class appear to know nothing and clearly haven't prepared for the course but the other thing is that in a class of 14, i'm the only girls!!! just a bunch of fat men who think that women shouldn't be in the work place and behind a sink instead. anyway i'm digressing now. the point i was trying to make is that i'm shattered, and i don't think its becasue of bordom in class i think its becasue with my natural cycle, i was supposed to 'come on' yesterday and i had terrible cramps yesterday-do you think thats my body telling me it hasn't worked? and i'm usually really tired at that time of the month anyway.

Well went to Sainsburys last night and bought another pee stick, DH has hidden it away from me. blood test booked for fri 1140am, wont get results until monday - how pathetic is that.

Ready:- i know what you mean about being impatient, i nave no patience whatsoever, never have and never will. I want everything now. i've today got a phonecall from Ceram in Marbella (we went on the donor egg waiting list in july this year) anyway they say they've got someone who has cancelled TX with them and the donor eggs should be available about 20th nov, so im already planning for the next stage if all else fails. i always feel the need to have a back up plan. however if all of my prayers are answered when we test on friday then great and i will be the happiest person alive.

Sofia26


----------



## ready4Family

Sofia, glad you're going out with your friends on Saturday no matter what the outcome.  If you get that BFP (and I so hope you do) then you'll be in great spirits.  If you don't this time, then it'll do you good to laugh and be with them.  I have to say that I laughed at your comment about dh and his xbox as mine plays with it like a child too (luckily after I go to bed).  Men will be boys!  I'm also on course now and know what you mean about not concentrating (for me, I'm thinking about our followup).  I always feel like it's good to have a backup plan if a tx doesn't work out.  It really helps moving on.  I do hope that you do not need to use the donor eggs.  Remember as others have said...many women do get a BFP with no symptoms.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## lexi123

Hi girls - sorry I went AWOL for a while. I just needed time after my bio-chem and my grandad also died last Thursday so it has been a difficult time.

Ready & Sam - I am so sorry hear hear about your BFN... I can't believe what we have to go though to get our little miracles....

Sofia - Good luck with your testing tomorrow - will be thinking of you..

I am hoping to start again on day 21 of my cycle as we are lucky enough to have 6 more frosties if the survive. My consultant wants me to try and take them to day 5 (they are day3's at the moment) as I have had 2 m/c in a row and the latest reseach shows that blasts have a slightly lower risk of m/c caused my chromosone problems..


----------



## ready4Family

lexi, I am so sorry to hear of your grandfather's passing ontop of your last result.  Take care of yourself.  Things sound really positive for your next FET as that would be wonderful if you could take them to blasts.  Sending you big hugs and positive vibes for the future.


----------



## babybug

ahh Lexi i am sorry you have had alot of upset recently !   fingers crossed for your frosties !!!!!  Good luck !

Sofia - good luck for testing tomorrow , how are you feeling?  

hi to everyone else , hope all as good as can be, i am going away tonight for just over week, will be testing whilst away so will update you with result when back , take care everyone
babybug xx


----------



## Sofia26

Hello everyone

I've been really naughty again and tested this am at 430. It was a negative and have taken it to be exactly that. haven't cried yet but can feel it coming. DH is really upset so going the trafford centre tonight for a treat. 

I know people will reply saying its not over til the fat lady sings etc but soemtimes i have to face facts and it is a negative for me this time.

The only thing sticking in my mind is that this time around was the best odds that we have ever been given and still didn't achieve a pregnancy maybe its time to give up, i really don't know.

Sorry no personals and thakn you all for your positive vibes over the last few days its nice to know people were thinking about me.
I just have to keep thinking its not the end fo the world.

Love Sofia26


----------



## ready4Family

babybug, have a wonderful weekend away and lots of luck.  Am hoping you get that BFP.

Sofia, I am so sorry hun.  I know exactly how you feel.  Sometimes you just know.  I will still pray that your official test shows differently.  Take time for yourself and don't rush into any decisions.  Sending you all the best for the future.


----------



## Newday

Can I now offically join you. My af came today so I am now on the stoferm to thicken my lining. FET is planned for 22nd Oct

Dawn


----------



## dippy3

Hi ladies sorry not been around, its as usual been hectic here.

Sofia so so sorry hun take care. Thinking of you

Lexi so sorry to hear about your grandad   good luck for when you start DR again

Ready4family how are??

Babybug have lovely time away lots of   

Welcome Newday

As for us hectic as always and I'm on holiday.!!! We are on day 4 post transfer, no real signs I even started thinking today I hope they did put the embies in (mad thoughts I know).I haven't picked DD up from floor til yesterday afternoon had to then as DH went back to work and she has croup. Poor thing she does only just weigh 20lb though little dot.My lovely childminder has offered to have her today for me. So have laid on sofa watching day time telly wow how bored am I. Oh just remembered one strange thing I can't get enough of sausages they taste lovely think I am going   
Love to all
Donna


----------



## ready4Family

Just checking on everyone here.  How are you all doing?  Anyone testing soon?


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya..

We are starting our next medicated fet soon    I'm currently pill popping, start down regging on the 20th, and transfer should be approx 15th/16th Nov. Anyone else having a transfer around this time??  Getting really excited already!!

  to everyone!!

xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

not been on here for a while feel in a state of limbo at the moment. I am due to have my linignscan on Wednesday just hoping that everything will be OK. Then hopefully ET on 22nd of Oct. Getting scared now that things won't work i.e. lining, scan, thawing etc.....

Dawn


----------



## babybug

Hi everyone, am back from holiday , well made it to test day this time !!! but was still  
so will be back january for next FET , good luck to everyone else
babybug x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Dawn..  It's natural to worry about these things but try not to, I'm sure all will be ok!  More positivity please hun!        Is this your first fet?


Babybug.. So sorry it's a BFN hun, big hugs  Good to see you're thinking and planning ahead for January though. All the best    


One week today for me and the sniffing begins! Can't wait!


----------



## ready4Family

babybug, I'm so sorry to hear your results.  I know how upsetting it is.  May the new year bring you good things!  We're also breaking until January so may it be a good month for both of us. Good luck.


----------



## JuliaG

Babybug - so so sorry, hope next time is your turn!!

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Mustard

Please may I come back to join you.  My natural cycle, after abandoning the FET because the downregg didn't work, ended in a BFN  .  So I had my downregg injection on Friday to start another FET.  Hopefully my baseline scan on the 26th will show that everything has shut down this time. 

Mustard
x

ps Babybug - so sorry to hear things didn't work out for you this time.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Mustard..

So sorry you're last FET didn't go to plan    Everything crossed for this time!    

I've also got my baseline scan booked for Friday 26th!! Good luck hun, Maria x


----------



## Mustard

Oh Maria - a twinnie how exciting.

I've got blasts as well! and PCOS and blocked tubes (well they were) so we're got a lot in common  

Mustard
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Yeah!  

I noticed that you've had one tube removed? We're you advised this? Hydro?

Both my tubes are blocked - one filled at hsg but wouldn't spill and the other wouldn't fill at all. I then had a lap & dye and both tubes would not fill, they did numerous attempts! The dr said I've alot of adhesions/scaring, no fluid mentioned. I've been worried about whether I have hydros but all the scans have shown nothing! And I've had alot. Because they are blocked at womb end they say that would stop any fluid leaking back into womb anyway apparently? The cons at Lister are adament that my tubes are not the reason for tx failing so far, I hope they are right!! 

Are you taking Metformin? I've been on it a month or so now 1500mg, not sure if it's doing anything to help tho?! Just giving me cramps and frequent toilet visits!  

Maria x


----------



## Mustard

Well they weren't sure whether I had fluid or not - nothing showed on the scan and they drained them at the first lap and took away alot of the adhesions but said they were both blocked at the ovary end.  As it was just an exploratory lap we hadn't discussed the possibility of having them out, so they didn't.  However we decided as they were no use (or so we thought) we'd have them out and hence the second lap - although when they went back in the right was now clear - presumably after everything settled down after the last lap. So they took out the left one as it was still blocked and also had a puncture in.  It's so difficult to know what to do isn't it.  It sends you  . They weren't exactly sure that they were stopping the tx working but we thought better safe than sorry.  

Yep I'm on metformin too... and the same dosage.  I too don't know that it really makes a difference - not on the weight front anyway but I don't really get any side effects and I've read quite a bit about how it improves egg quality and also I'm keen to take it up to 12 weeks if we ever get a BFP as it's supposed to reduce the risk of m/c.  My consultant says stop it immediately but my GP says keep taking it - so hard when you get mixed messages.

Mustard
x


----------



## hayleyS

Hello im coming back to join you all, after getting a BFN from FET in september. I am currently downregging and have my baseline scan on the 24th. We have 3 frosties left so this will be our last go at FET.

Hayley x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Hayley..

Welcome Hun. Sorry your last fet was neg    I've been following your tx and so hope this is the one for you sweetie     We've got 3 frosties left too, going to thaw all 3 this time and hopefully have 2 best ones transfered     Are you doing the same? Good luck for baseline on the 24th!  

Mustard..

I've been wondering about whether we should carry on taking Met if we get a BFP? I'm keen to especially after my early mc in March. Guess I'll ask GP IF it happens. IT WILL HAPPEN!! PMA PMA!!  

Maria xx


----------



## hayleyS

Hello

MJP - We are thawing our last 3 as well and hopefully i am going to have 2 transferred this time. With our last FET i only had 1 blast put back as couldn't get my head around the possibility of another twin pregnancy but i feel ok about it now. Heres hoping we all get the best christmas present in the world this year. 
Speak soon.
Hayley x


----------



## Mustard

Hayley ... good luck for the scan on the 24th .  You sound like you've already been through so much so really hope you get some good news  

No news here - just waiting  

Mustard
x


----------



## Newday

My lining wasn't very good today only 6.4mm the clinic wants it to be 8mm or over. So now I have to decide to abandon or carry on for a few more days and have another scan on Saturday?

The clinic said I can do this  so have to make a decision.

Dawn


----------



## Mustard

Oh Dawn I'm sorry ... must be worth going for a couple more days isn't it ... fingers crossed the lining gets a bit thicker.

Mustard
x


----------



## Mustard

I've just moved my baseline scan to a day earlier hoping that we can jiggle the dates slightly for the transfer as my H is going away to Paris on business around that time and if we do it a day earlier then he can be there  .  Do you think that's bad or that it will affect things?  The clinic didn't say anything when I moved the appointment but I didn't ask the direct question - what do you reckon?

Mustard
x


----------



## JuliaG

Should be fine honey, the baseline scan is just to make sure your body has done what it is meant to with the d/r drugs, as long as it has then all should go to plan.

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Mustard

Thanks Julia - that's what I thought.  One day shouldn't make much difference if I've shut down I've shut down.  

Mustard
x


----------



## Newday

Hi all

I have managed to arrange a scan for tomorrow morning so lets hope the lining has increased by 1.6mm I hope so and It shouldn'treally be a problem "in theory" if so I will have ET Wednesday or Thursday depending on results. So not too bad just a coupleof days later!

Dawn


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Mustard.. Should be fine hun, you'll be a day ahead of me now   Lead the way to those BFP's!!    

Newday.. Good luck for tomorrow's scan, hope your lining will be ready for embies next week!    

I start sniffing tomorrow and stop the pill popping, af should start Tues/Weds and baseline is booked for Friday  

Maria x


----------



## Newday

Well I'm off in 10 mins to get this scan and then I'll know if I have to abandon this month or not.

Fingers crossed

Dawn


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Dawn    

Maria x


----------



## shaz72

Dawn - Just wanted to wish you luck with your scan.Everything crossed    
You have been a great support over the last fews months so thanks and anything I can do do help you  

Shaz xx


----------



## Newday

Hi all things are back on tack. Lining was 9mm today so ET will be Wednesday. Very scared now as I am going on my own. (to the Czech Republic)Frightened they will not thaw and have to deal with it on my own

Dawn


----------



## Mustard

Oh  Dawn - great news - glad things are back on track.  How scary to go on your own as you say, hopefully you'll be only faced with good news and all will go smoothly   

Mustard
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Brilliant news Dawn    for Wednesday. 

It will be a bit scarey going on your own but please try to be positive, think that you WILL get good news when you arrive     You got good news today hun!! 

Maria x


----------



## Mustard

Where is everybody?  

Well no news here ... only two days to go until Baseline Scan - getting nervous now as to whether it's worked or not after last cycle.  Still nothing I can do about it I guess.

MJP - how are you doing? 

Newday - hope things are all on track for Wednesday.  

Hayley - good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow.  

Mustard
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya..

Mustard - You must feel a bit worried about your baseline scan especially after last time, but surely it's very unlikely to happen twice? Think positive hun    How long did you down reg before baseline? I started sniffing on Saturday and af is trying to put in an appearance today, so I'd have only been down regging for 6/7 days before my scan, hope that's long enough?? Some ladies seem to down reg for weeks   I did the same last time tho and all was ok. Try not to worry all will be ok.    

Newday - Good luck for thaw and transfer tomorrow   

Hayley - Hope your ok? All the best for your scan tomorrow  

I'm feeling VERY emotional at the moment    a mixture of the down regging drugs and af starting I guess. I've got such high hopes for it to work this time, it's the last of our blasts and I can't even bare to think of anymore disappointment. 

Love to all, Maria xx


----------



## Mustard

MJP - I have been downreggin for 13 days by the time I have the scan - but I start on CD2 because of slightly irregular cycles.  So I don't have to wait for AF.  Sorry you're feeling hormonal hon - it's not surprising though.  You're right I must remain positive I'm sure it will be fine  .

Not long for either of us now - fingers crossed it's a good one for both of us.

Mustard
x


----------



## babybug

Hi Girls, just seeing how my FET buddies are doing , mustard good luck hun am rooting for your scan !, you WILL be down regged this time !!!  
Maria - good luck for your scan too, am thinking positive for your blasts to be the ONES !!    
here's a good luck , down regging dance for you both -
        
newday/dawn - hope all goes well tomorrow !! you are sooo brave going on your own , let us know how you get on !!

well not much going on for me at mo, just trying to conceive "naturally" until after christmas (odd aren't that good since we both are infertile! but you never know!  )
then just sitting and waiting to start again with our 5 remaining frosties

take care all
babybug xx


----------



## Mustard

Babybug - great to see you.

Glad you're staying positive and you never know miracles do happen  .

Thanks for the dance  .

Mustard
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Awww Babybug thanks so much for the dance, bless you!  Good to hear you're being positive and looking forward to tx again in Jan. Here's a little ttc naturally dance especially for you.... You just never know 

        

Newday - Hope all went well with you today and your little ones are back where they belong  

Mustard -  for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you. I've bumped your bubbles up to lucky 77 

Hayley - How are you? Have you had your scan yet? 

Love to all xxx


----------



## hayleyS

Newday - Hope all went well today with ET.    

Mustard - Goodluck with your scan tommorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you.

MJP - Hello how are you. Goodluck for your scan as well.

Well everything was good at scan today and i have now started the progynova, back on the 2nd nov for lining scan and all being well ET will be 10th Nov. Take care and will catch up soon. Work is manic at the moment.

Hayley x


----------



## Mustard

Hayley - great news that all was well at the scan.  Not too long to go then  .

Up early because I can't sleep - obviously nervous about the scan but actually very sure that everything is fine.  Will report back later.

Take care all
Mustard
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Mustard -  It's my day off and I can't sleep either! Got this blinking tx on my mind constantly, and my scan's not til tomorrow!  

Good luck for today hun, everything WILL be fine for you this time, keep positive    

Hayley - So pleased your scan went well, time will fly by now  

Dawn - Hope your ok??  

I've been really suffering whilst down regging this time, hopefully the Progynova will start to make me feel human again. I've had constant headaches and generally feel tired and yuk! Didn't feel like this last time, hope nothings wrong  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all

well I am back both frosties survived the thaw and have been out back. I may have over done it this morning been shopping with my Mum and walked around and carried things! She doesn't know about the treatment!

A strange things was about 1 1/2 hours after transfer I became very hot and started sweating it was running down my back like a hot flush. I hope it isn't a sign of an allergic reaction I to the embies!

Oh well just have to wait now and see what happens

Dawn


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

I'm a past fetter (is that a word?) and keep an eye on this site.  Just wanted to wish you all good luck.  Dawn, very exctiing that your embies are back where they belong.  Hope you get that BFP.  Good luck also to the rest of you with your scans and ET not too far down the road.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Dawn that's fantastic news!    2 ice bubbas on board woooohoooo!!    When do you test? 

I've just realised that all four of us - You, Me, Hayley and Mustard, all have frozen blasts! 

Here's to 4 successful thaws, transfers and BFP's!!     

Hiya Ready    Thanks for the good luck wishes   Loadsa luck and    to you hun xx

Maria x


----------



## Newday

Hi Maria test date is 4/11 only 11 days.

Do you know how quickly blasts implant?

I'm only on day 1 and already going mad just been listening to me relaxing CD to try and help

Dawn


----------



## ~ MJP ~

I think they must implant same day as transfer or day after, not 100% sure tho. Did they tell you if your blasts were expanded or hatching? 

I've been thinking of getting one of those CD's, any good? Glad to hear you're relaxing, feet up PUPO lady!!  

xxx


----------



## Newday

I'm going mad my thrush has come back! Itching like mad just don't know what to do

Dawn


----------



## Myra

Dawn

Its probably the drugs hun, when i had my last cycle i had terrible itching, can you not get to see you GP tomorrow, mabe they can give you something that helps, or phone your clinic hun for advise

Take care Myra xxx


----------



## ready4Family

hi Newday, I think I responded to antoher post of yours of the itching. Like Myra said, go see your clinic.  It may be somethign as simple as changing your meds.  happened to me with progesterone injections.  Turned out I was allergic to the base (even though I took it for 3 months straight a few years earlier).  I remember you saying you don't get injections but it could be the same idea with antoher med.  Good luck


----------



## babybug

newday - sooo happy you have your precious cargo on board , sorry about the itching, it's horrible hope you manage to get something for it !    

mustard - how did it go hun? 
mjp - good luck for tomorrow , will wait and see how you go

hi everyone else hope you are ok   

babybug x


----------



## Mustard

Hi everyone

Sorry no personals - as it's late and I've had a traumatic day. Will come back on tomorrow and do them.

Well the scan was not very conclusive.  There were some follicles but they were all small.  The endo lining was 4.1 mm (apparently they're happy if its 4mm) ... so because of my history they did a blood test for oestridal, so I had to wait for a dreaded phone call - very stressful afternoon.  Well it came eventually and everything was ok so I can start taking the progynova (phew). So back for a scan next Friday to check the nice big fat lining and fingers crossed again.

Good luck for tomorrow MJP. 

Personals tomorrow I promise.

Mustard
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Mustard.. Phew!!!  You must have been so worried again.
Thank goodness all is well  

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls    We're setting off for London a min, will report back later.

  Maria x


----------



## Newday

Mustard glad to see that things are progessing well.

I was very tired last night fell asleep at 9.30ish so just went with it. I hate this 2WW and it's only day 2. I know that if my embies are going to implant it will of happened by the edn of today.

Please stay little fellas

Hi to everyone else

dawn


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Girls..

Just got back and exhausted!! Good news though - lining is nice and thin so started the Progynova today and my lining scan is booked for the 8th Nov. Also I've been prescribed 25mg Prednisolone and told to take 75mg Aspirin for this cycle, so feeling very happy about that!  

Hope everyone is ok, love to all, Maria x


----------



## Newday

well I am already going mad day 4 of 2ww! It's total madness expecting something to show straight away I know that but can't help it. Oh I hate this game

dawn


----------



## Mustard

Great news MJP - now sending lots of grow lining grow vibes  

Newday - total madness yes but utterly understandly in 2ww - we all just need that sign don't we.  

No news here just waiting for next scan on Friday - started getting EWCM  so something is going on.

Mustard
x


----------



## wig

hi can i join you

hi mustard i also have my lining scan on friday....this is my second go at fet with my last 2 frosties so very nervous
could do with a few pals who are going through the same thing 

wiggy


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Wig  
Of course you can join us    This will be my 2nd fet too with our last 3 blast frosties, I'm very nervous also but trying to stay positive!      Good luck hun!

Mustard, the EWCM is a good sign! Lets hope our linings are plumping up nicely as we speak    Your lining scan has come round quick! I'm going longer between baseline and lining scan this time as my lining was 10mm at last transfer and I'm hoping for it to be a bit thicker this time  

Dawn, how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? Going 2ww crazy I bet!! Keeping everything crossed that your 2 little ones have snuggled in nicely by now    

Hayley, hope you're ok hun?   

  to Myra &  

Love to all, Maria x


----------



## Mustard

Wiggy - you're more than welcome to join us   - we all need all the support we can get  .  I'm on my second FET too - first one didn't go ahead as I had 3 blasts frozen and none survived   - blasts are more delicate.  I've got 9 this time (all blasts) but I'm absolutely petrified none will survive.  Terrible isn't it. 

MJP - yes I noticed you're lining scan was a little way off mine.  I must say I generally (famous last words  ) don't have a problem with the lining so will be interesting to see what happens on Friday.  I'm on brazil nuts, baby asprin, acupuncture, pineapple, plankton supplement, meditation CD, etc so giving it every chance  .  

Newday - how are you getting on lovie?

Mustard
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Newday said:


> Do you know how quickly blasts implant?





Newday said:


> I was very tired last night fell asleep at 9.30ish so just went with it. I hate this 2WW and it's only day 2. I know that if my embies are going to implant it will of happened by the edn of today.


Hi

Only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage will it be ready to start implanting, usually around 24 hours later.

Implantation happens around 5-12dpo in natural conception, so as you had 5 day old blasto's transferred then implantation can happen from anytime from around ET/day past ET onwards....it doesn't necessarily mean that if you had day 5 transfer that they would've completed implanting by 2 days following ET.

Check out this...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/3.html

http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## wig

thanks for the welcome ladies its nice to know im not on my own.....had abit of a wobble yesterday,think this is because were getting close now so had abit of a panic but have been trying to visualise today my 2 surviving the thaw and even dreamt i was looking after a newborn baby girl last night so hoping thats a sign  

hope i can support you too

wiggy


----------



## Newday

Hi Iam offically a misery!

It is day 6 past a 5 day blast transfer and I amgoing mad mad mad. Yes I know it's still very early but my head and my heart are notin sync!

I know it's too early for symptoms but that doesn'tstop me analysing every twinge pain hiccup etc.....

It really is torture isn't it.

Oh well nothing I can do except wait 

Bye for now

Dawn


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Dawn 

It is torture isn't it! Anaylising every teeny weeny thing. If you read my diary you'll see I was convinced it hadn't worked the first time because I didn't feel any different at all, but I was pregnant! Although not for long  And then when I had my last tx - med fet I was convinced that it had worked because I was getting loads of symptoms and felt different, but it was a BFN. So I really believe you can not tell until test day. I really hope this is your time hun   you've got 2 good ones on board! So please try to be positive. Not long now, you're nearly there! Here's a little positive dance for you and your little ones 

[fly]          [/fly]

Maria x


----------



## Newday

well I have tested today day 7 from blast transfer and it's negative. It was on eof those very sensitive 10mui ones so guess it would be showing positive by now.

Just feel very fed up with things

Dawn


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Dawn you have definitely tested too early! 
You're only on day 12 and the result could change within the next couple of days. Also did you get those sensitive test sticks from ebay by any chance? I ask because my friend tested with those and got negatives! But got positives from clearblue, she IS pregnant.

Hang on in there hun, it's not over yet    

Big hug, Maria x


----------



## Newday

no I got the tests from the internet acudiognotics not ebay. I feel like Crap today headache back ache boobs starting to hurt just feel off! Maybe thats a good sign!

Dawn


----------



## Mustard

Dawn - step away from the tests   . I know how tempting it is but I've heard lots of people not getting a + on internet cheapies.  Really hope you're feeling headache and boobs are a good sign.        

MJP - how are you doing?

Got my scan tomorrow - fingers crossed that lining is big and plump! 

Mustard
x


----------



## wig

hi mustard

just want to wish you a nice thick and juicey lining for 2moro,my scan is 2moro too so will be thinking of you as they probe about :

good luck wig


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Wig & Mustard for your lining scans tomorrow! Next stop transfers!!  


Dawn, how are you feeling now? Not long til official test day hun, hope you've stayed away from those nasty peesticks!   Only 3 more sleeps, you're nearly there, keeping everything crossed for you     


Well only a week for me until my scan    Looks like I'll be the last one of us all to test, so lead the way to the BFP's girls!!


  Myra & Hayley, how are you both??

xxx


----------



## Newday

wig and mustratd good luck for tomorrow.I didn't do a test today! But I woke up with af cramps took paracetamol and there were two pin prck sizes of blood on toilet paper you could hardly see it. Had af cramps this afternoon and I have lower back ache. I had headache all day until 10.30pm last night and felt that af was on her way. It was due yesterday. Today is day 8 is that too late for implantation with blasts? 

Who know

Dawn


----------



## Mustard

Hiya

Well had my scan and all is fine.  The lining is 9.9 mm and I'm going to start cyclogest tomorrow night and then transfer is booked for Friday next week as I've got blasts frozen, so there is a little time for the lining to grow more anyway.  The doctor started saying they'd thaw 4 of the 9 blasts to begin with and see how we go, but then he spoke to the embryologist who said they're such good quality (how proud am I  ) that he suggests only thawing 2 and then they will thaw more if they need to until we get 2 to put back.  So I'm really chuffed with that - hopefully none will be wasted.

So roll on next Friday and I just pray they thaw ok  .

Wig - how did you get on hon?

Newday - hope you're doing ok.

MJP - sending you lots of thick lining vibes.

Mustard
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Mustard that's fab news! One week today and you'll be PUPO!    

We had five blasts frozen - they thawed them one at a time last time and we were lucky that the very first two survived the thaw and expanded before transfer. So we have 3 left for this go, we are going to thaw all 3 this time and ask them to transfer the best 2! Fingers crossed we get 2 again     

Wig hope your scan went well too?    When's your thaw and tranfer?

Newday - 2 days to go!  Have you tested anymore? 

Hello again to Myra & Hayley

xxx


----------



## hayleyS

Sorry that i have been rubbish at posting but work has been so busy.

Mustard - Great news about your lining, it won't be long now until your frosties are back where they belong.

MJP - How are you getting on? Won't be long now until your lining scan, how come your clinic leave such a gap between scans?

Wig - Hope your scan went well today.

Well i had lining scan today and all was good lining was 10mm and so transfer is next saturday. Still really nervous about the thaw though.

Hayley x


----------



## wig

hi everyone

mustard-great news and your embies sound fantastic you hace every reason to be full of pma

hayley-im worried too about the thaw would be awful to only get this far,all the best and great news on the lining hoe coe you have to wait til next sat

newday-hope your ok

MJP-thanks for the well wishes and hope your next scan goes well

well had my scan too today and my lining is 12mm and my et is on tuesday  with 2 x 4 cell embies left
keep everything crossed for me girls  i feel its going to be a long couple of days

take care all

wiggy


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Wig - Wow 12mm is fantastic!    Mine has been 10mm on both my previous transfers, which clinic says is good but I'm hoping for a bit thicker this time. It's scarey I know as thaw day approaches but keep positive hun, your 2 little ones WILL survive and next Tuesday they will be snuggled up with you      


Hayley - Glad all is going well for you too, one week today and you'll be PUPO!!    I'm going 13 days this time between baseline and lining scan in the hope of getting my lining a bit thicker, and also it fits in with my day off work. 


Newday - How are you hun? Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow    


xxx


----------



## Newday

well I've done another 10mui test this morning 10 days post blast transfer and still BFN thinks thats it really can't see it chnaging now.

Just so fed up with the whole thing and to add insult to injury DH and I have had a massive row about IVF in general he thinks I'm obsessed and the truth is he's probably right.


Good luck to everyone else

Dawn


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Dawn I'm sorry, I so hope those tests are wrong    Please test with a clearblue tomorrow hun.

Sending you lots of positive vibes for testing        

Big hug xxx


----------



## Mustard

Dawn ... I so hope the tests are wrong but I'm not surprised you're feeling upset and fed up - I would be too  .  Hope you and H make up soon - IVF is so hard on a relationship  

Sending you lots of   vibes.

Mustard
x


----------



## babybug

NEWDAY / DAWN - Just wanted to say i am sorry ,    and as for rows with dh, i have them sometimes with dp and they usually always come back round to the subject of ivf and how i am soooooo "obsessed" with it all, but to be honest it is normal for the woman to be obsessed and typical for the dh/dp to think that ! It is normal !!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway i am hoping the results are still too early for you , take care 
babybug xx
hi to everyone else sorry not too many personals today feeling rotten, glad all looks good though !!!!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls.  I'm a past fetter so have been keeping an eye on this board. Just wanted to say to Dawn how very sorry I am to hear of your results.  I know you've been down the past few days and I know the feeling when you just know this cycle hasn't worked.  Dh and I also have fights after BFNs since we handle it so differently (somehow he's able to say "oh well" and just move on) and like your situation, mine also thinks I'm obsessed.  As babybug said, it's normal for us women and we're the ones going through it..physically and mentionally.  I hope you're doing ok..and may next time be your time.


----------



## Newday

well it's day 11 and still negative and yes  I know what you will say it may change  but with blasts it's different. We have the money for one go in Feb and we are already booked in did that in May!

So I will taking a break from FF get my head clear think about other things get soem weight off etc.... spend time with DH.

Bye for now


----------



## ~ MJP ~

So very very sorry Dawn  
  
Nothing I say can make you feel any better right now, this infertility is so bl**dy cruel!    Just want you to know I am thinking of you and know the pain you are feeling right now. I hope you and your dh can spend some time together to try and heal yourselves and have a break from tx for now. Take care sweetheart, big hugs xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Can I join back in. I had FET in March and have just had a failed fresh cycle. Plan to have FET in January. 

Dawn- so sorry to hear your news. I can completly understand. You and DH will get back on track. He just probably being protective of you because he sees how much you are hurting. ust give it time.

I will read back a few pages to catch up with where everyone at.

Love Sadie


----------



## Aikybeats

Hi everyone and hope you don’t mind me joining you and that I am on the correct thread.  Let me know if I’m not.

Firstly, my name is Amanda and had 33 eggs collected 2 weeks past Monday.  24 were fertilised but due to OHSS the 24 were frozen on that day.

I am attending Ninewells.  I was just looking for a bit of info on what happens with FET.  We will be having medicated FET.  The Hospital told me to wait for my 1st period which has started but just wondered what happens now.

Many thanks

Love Amandaxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Girls..

Big    and welcome to Sadie and Amanda    

Wig - Hope your thaw and transfer went well today hun and you're resting up! Let us know how it went    

Hello to everyone else  

xxx


----------



## wig

thanks MJP-thaw went ok...have 1x4 cell(no changes from thaw) and 1x1cell that was a 4 cell.....said they would normally not transfer this as they class it as not survivng but as last cell was still intact and there were no others to thaw,theyd give it ago
very relieved to have one...was a  very hard time waiting for the call

Glad you came to join us Sadie and Amanda welcome

hows everyone else 

wiggy


----------



## SBB

Hi

Thanks for welcome.

Wig- Glad you have at least one good one to go back and you never know that other one might be a wee fighter. Good luck with transfer.  

MJP- When do you find out about your embies/blasts?

Mustard and Hayley- How did transfers go?

Amanda- Fellow scot won't be long the till you start. 

I am waiting for my nurse to contact me this week so I can discuss some things with her. I only have 3 frosties which is worrying me. We had 5 the last time and only 2 survived but they hadn't grown on any before they put them back in so am worried they won't survive. I want her to find out what quality and cell stage they were at prior to freezing.

I was originally thinking on waiting till end January but am going to try to get in as early as I can in January.

Good luck to all for 2ww. Hope you get BFP.

Love Sadie


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Wig - WooooHoooooo!!!!  Sending you lots of    Well done Wig's little frosties!!   
 - When do you test hun?        


Sadie - Hiya! It is worrying hun when you've only got 3 left, I've got 3 left too, but try not to compare them to your last 5. Hopefully these will be alot stronger this time      January will be here before you know it!    I've got my lining scan tomorrow and if all is ok transfer should be next Thursday/Friday. I won't know if they've thawed ok until the morning of transfer! They only thawed 2 last time and both survived and expanded so  we get a good result again.


Mustard -  2 days til transfer!! Bet you're felling excited and scared. Hope you're ok hun?    

Newday -   Thinking of you hun xxx

Hello to Hayley, Amanda, Babybug & Ready4Family  

xxx


----------



## wig

i test on the 20th..good luck with your scan MJP im sure that linings gunna be nice and thick

how you holding up mustard


----------



## Mustard

Hi everyone

Wig - great news about your little embie and as SBB said the other one might just make it too. You just never know.  I hope the dreaded 2ww whizzes by.  

MJP - good luck tomorrow hon with the scan - fingers crossed you'll be on countdown to the ET next week.  

SBB - I appreciate how worried you are about only having 3 - I'm worrying about having 9.  I think we'd worry however many we have.  What day were the embryos frozen on?

Amanda - welcome to our thread.  If you're doing medicated they will downreg you probably from CD21 and then after your baseline scan you'll take an HRT supplement which will build your lining but not activate the ovaries and then dependant on how old the embryos are that they have frozen will depend on when the ET is - they may take them to 2, 3 or 5 days.  Good luck - OHSS is a horrible thing - I know from experience.

No news here just waiting for Friday and the Big Thaw  

Mustard
x


----------



## SBB

Hi 
Thanks for reassurance girls. 

Mustard- they were frozen on day 2 i think. SIL had EC on the tues and I had ET on the thurs so they were frozen on the thurs. Does that make them day 2?

Love Sadie


----------



## Mustard

Yep hon they're day 2.  When they thaw them they'll either put them back on that day or let them go for another day to see how they progress.

Mustard
x


----------



## SBB

Hi Mustard

They waited a day the last time so expect that what they will do this time. If nurse not phoned me by lunch time tom I will try to contact them to book a date for January.

Good luck for you.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mustard

[fly]  MJP good luck today with your scan!  [/fly]


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Awwwww Mustard thanks so much for the good luck wishes hun! 

I'm staying in London with my mum for a couple of days, combining Lister appointment with Christmas shopping! So sadly won't be online much. Just nipped on the hotel pc to say all is well with me - lining 9.5mm today which is the best ever considering I've got another week til transfer. It should hopefully be well over 10mm by then. I want to use the smilies but this crap comp won't let me!!!!!!!

Anyway hope everyone is ok?? Not long now girlies!!

Mustard - I may not be able to get online tomorrow but want to wish you sooooooo much luck for your thaw and transfer babe, I know how worried you are. All will be fine hun I'm sure, tomorrow you'll have 2 little ice bubbas on board! Will be thinking of you, keep positive!!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## babybug

HI GIRLIES!!! , still looking over you all and waiting to join you all again, just wanted to wish MUSTARD and MJP the best of luck !!!!!!!!!!!! will be thinking of you both    

babybug xx


----------



## hayleyS

Mustard - Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for the thaw and transfer. Hope you are ok, im really nervous about mine.

Hayley x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mustard- Good luck for tommorrow hope the thaw goes well and your wee embies back where they belong. Hope your dreams come true.

MJP- Glad scan went well all looking good for next week.

Wig- how you doing?

Love Sadie


----------



## Mustard

Thanks everyone for all the best wishes!

Just spoken to the clinic and we've got two lovely little embryos waiting for us at 3.30 pm!  They thawed two and one looked ok but the other was degenerating. So they thawed another one and that look like it was degenerating too so they did a fourth and that one was fine. So we've got two to go back and still got 5 little ones left for another go.

Will report back when they're on board.

Mustard
x


----------



## hayleyS

Mustard - Thats fab news hun, so pleased for you.

They thawed my last 3 embies today and 2 look good for transfer tomorrow, so am pleased.

Hayley x


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Hayley and Mustard- fab news about embies. Hope the transfers go well and your wee embies find a snugly place to nestle in.               

Love Sadie


----------



## babybug

HAYLEY / MUSTARD soooo pleased for you both, well done good luck for ET !!!
       
babybug x
p.s nurse rang today, am booked in for first week in feb for 2nd FET ! seems so long away but so near also as start from next af!!


----------



## hayleyS

Just got back from transfer and now have 2 lovely embies on board, 1 at 8 cells and 1 at 10 cells. Now all i need is for them to snuggle in tightly in their new home.

Hayley x


----------



## babybug

well done Hayley, here is a snuggle in dance for you -

       
take care babybug xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Mustard & Hayley - Fab news!!! So pleased your transfers went well girls!!    Keep visualising those embies getting comfy! 


Wig - How are you feeling hun?  

Babybug & Sadie -   & thanks for the good luck wishes girls   Not long for you both.

Myra - Hope you're ok? How are you getting on hun?

Well I've had a lovely couple of days away    Now on the dreaded count down to thaw, It's going to be a long week!  

xxx


----------



## Mustard

Babybug - February will soon be with us, with Christmas in the middle.  

Hayley - great news about the transfer and that you got two out of the three embies! Fantastic news .. fingers crossed. 

Wig - how are you getting on?

Sadie - 

MJP - glad you had a good time away.  I feel for you over the next few days  .  Sending you loads of good thaw vibes.

No real news here - had a weird stitch low down on the left hand side yesterday but seems to have gone off today. I'm fighting a cold at the moment so I'm putting all the aches and twinges down to that.  

Mustard
x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mustard- Glad all went well and you doing good. Sending you sticky   vibes.

Hayley- That all sounds fab and gives me some hope that my 3 frosties will survive the thaw. Good luck sending you sticky   vibes too.

MJP- Hope this week goes in quickly and you and your wee embies reunited. So exciting.

Babybug- That great you got a date. I have tried to phone clinic a couple times this week and they haven't got back to me. Not surprised though that their usual. Anyway hopefully I will get to speak to someone this week and get a date sorted too.

Love to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## starfaith

Hello Girls can I join you? I had my transfer on Friday also... Can I ask how you are feeling? I have had some slight AF type pains. Dizziness. I'm not worrying about it. Today I am spending the whole day in bed. Hubby has been fab  . We have had two Babbie's back also. I produced approx 95 eggs in total. Spent 6 days in hospital after EC that was July so have had to wait up until now to have them put in...
I'm just praying this is a positive 
I look forward to getting to know you all lots of  
Heidi xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Heidi and welcome hun   

95 eggs!!!   Oh my lord!! Did they actually take 95 eggs from you? Or did you produce 95 follies?

Well done on the 2 little ice babies    There are 3 others on here at the moment on their 2ww - Mustard, Hayley and Wig    
I've got my thaw and transfer on Thursday and am very nervous! Sending you lots of   

xxx


----------



## starfaith

Hey MJP on EC they took 65 eggs. Then when I went in to hospital doc said there looked to be about another 30 in there. Which must of just kept growing.. My stomach was so big it was really painful. In the end after 4 days of being on Albumen I had a drain. Thank goodness it drained out 4litres of fluid straight away... But I felt much better after that. Just glad I had EC so I didn't have to do that again ....
But all is cool now. Doc seems positive about having a pregnancy from this. But I'm not thinking too much into it.


----------



## wig

hi folks 
not been around for a few days...hayley and mustard well done...any symptoms yet
wecome heidi...keeping fingers crossed for you
thanks MJP for thinking of me...hope your ok
heidi my symptom at mo are feeling more tired today then others,have cramps after the pessaries and at this moment my tummy fels on fire inside and yes starting to go mad

sorry if ive missed anyone and sorry its a quicky but feel really crap
back soon
wigxxx


----------



## debbie121

Hi all 

howcome noone has posted since the 11th is there anouther thread or have i missed somthing  

thanks


----------



## SBB

Hi

Debbie- Hi nice to meet you. You not missed anything. Just been a bit quiet for a few days. Sometimes can be like that. Some of the girls have just had treatment and some will be back and forth from hospital this week so maybe not had a lot of time. Me I have just been having a rough few days after BFN a fews weeks ago. When are you planning FET?

Wig-  How's things hope you making a nice bed for those embies. PUPO   

Mustard and Hayley- How's the first few days gone? Hope you two resting. PUPO   

Starfaith- Nice to meet you too. Good luck for your 2ww. Gosh how many eggs!!!!!!!!!! Glad you  okay and have now got babbies on board. PUPO    

MJP- Good luck tom honey. Lets us know how you get on.    

Babybug-   

Eventually managed to speak to hospital yesterday and spoke to nurse about all the things that are bothering me. She said she needed to speak to consultant. She phone back today and they want to see me before they book my FET. Got appt for 12th Dec but still hoping to have FET January depending on what she says.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Love Sadie


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya

Just a quick one as very tired! All went very well today and we have 2 expanded blasts on board   Testing 24th Nov  

Hope all the other PUPO ladies are ok?    

Hello to everyone else  

Maria x


----------



## Mustard

Sadie - how are you doing hon? Glad the nurse got you booked in - you can be super relaxed by the time you get to your FET with all your worries/questions answered.

Starfaith - Welcome.  I can't believe you had so many eggs back in July  .  Glad two of them are back on board for you. I feel for you in the hospital stay, the albumen and the drain I had all those on my first IVF attempt.  I had 11 litres of fluid in total drained  .  How are you feeling now?  

MJP - sorry I didn't get back on to wish you luck for yesterday but I've had a terrible cold and after work have come home exhausted.  Glad things went well and you've got the little ones back on board - now for the really looooonnnnngggg wait. Sending you tonnes of sticky vibes  

Wig - symptom watch is a nightmare isn't it?  All sounds good hon but who knows. 

Debbie121 - has been quiet the last few days - think we've all been busy.  Hope you're doing ok. 


No real news here - I've had a weird stitch type pain everyday, but it comes and goes, since the embryos have gone back so trying not to read too much into that   (yeah right!).  I'm keeping a diary for the first time on the FET Members diary section so you can read that to get the full in's and out's (not that there is much - quite boring really).  Still only 3 days to go until my blood tests at the clinic - I've always POAS before (and AF has turned up bang on time) so we'll see what happens over the weekend.  Still feeling quite positive (banishing those negative thoughts).

Love to all and   vibes for us all.

Mustard
x

ps what is PUPO - I keep racking my brain as to what it can be?


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hello.... Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise ladies!

Mustard You made me laugh!   but completely normal in early pregnancy!  Sorry to hear you've have a bad cold  but hopefully the stitch type pain is a good sign! I've also been having very strange twinges low down, sometimes on the left and then the right, on and off all day - weird! 3 days to go hun 

Wig How are you feeling hun? 4 days to go!! You've not been online for a few days, hope all is ok? 

Hayley & Starfaith Only a week left of waiting madness for you both, how are you? 

 to Babybug, SBB and Debbie 

xxx


----------



## wig

hi lovely ladies 
sorry ive not been on for a while....thiss 2ww is driving me crazy......mustard ive had a stitch too for last couple of days and thinking about it if it is a good sign then you would have had it first as my embies were younger if you see what i mean....anyway quite cheered me up that has  love your diary keep it coming!!

MJP...so have i read right your now on the 2ww....sorry have lost the plot....if so did it all go ok and when do you test

hayley and starfaith how are you both feeling??
my mums birthday day after i test really hoping i can give her a surprise!!
hope everyone else is ok where are you all
wigxxx


----------



## starfaith

Hello Girls. I'm fine no AF yet  Have had AF type pains still everyday. 
Mustard yes hospital was horrible I was bloated enough without having ALBUMEN up to 3 a day. I'm Needle phobic but I couldn't wait to get the drain in. I ended up rubbing lipseal all over my stomach. Oh my goodness it was unbearable. The hospital then gave me my next lot of drugs free.....  I take it that was an apology then?  
Yes only  a few more days to go. I went back to work Thursday that was hard so I took Friday off. I will go back on Monday & if that still seems to be hard I will just have to get signed off for the week. Don't want to risk my chances... 
Hope you are all having a good weekend xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Starfaith- Hope you doing okay. It is hard trying to work and I usually take 2ww off but everyone diff and some people can't stand hanging about house as wait seems longer. Sending you   and sticky vibes.

Hayley- How you getting on? Sending you   thoughts and sticky vibes.

Wig, MJP and Mustard- Everything sound fab so far. Sending you loads of sticky vibes and   thoughts.

Babybug- How's you?

Been back at work which was hard as I didn't even have my coat off and one of the male nurses told me his wife pregnant with 3rd child. Swallowed my pride wished him well and sat I office for a 1hr blubbing   ( am one of the charge nurses so excuse was catching up with paperwork) just couldn't face anyone. I am pleased for him and he probably didn't want someone else telling me but get this he has only told me and the 2 other Charge Nurses as he doesn't want anyone else to know until after the scan next week. So it not even common knowledge. Sorry for moaning. Again you must be sick of me by now.

Anyway, I got my appt in for hosp so go back 12th Dec. Not long now. Hope I can get treatment booked after that.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mustard

I had my blood test today and I'm afraid it was a    - back to natural TTCing I'm afraid, and just praying for a miracle.

 to all the girls still to test - will keep my eye out for you.

Mustard
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

So very very sorry Mustard     Just don't know what to say it's all so unfair!!  

Big hug honey    Thinking of you xxx


----------



## babybug

Ahh Mustard , i was soo hoping and crossing my fingers for you  
big hugs    
babybug xx


----------



## SBB

Mustard

So sorry for you honey. I will pray for you that you get your dream some day.           










Love Sadie


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Morning Girls..

This thread has gone quiet    How is everyone?

Myra, Sadie, Babybug, Hayley, Starfaith and Wig? Is anyone close to testing?

Mustard - Thinking of you, hope you're ok?  

3 days to go for me and getting extremely nervous    Haven't had any symptoms apart from af aches the first 3 days after transfer. I think my (.)(.) are getting a little fuller but that's probably the cyclogest?!

Off to work this morning and then I'm off for a week!  

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## wig

sorry not been around tested yesterday and BFN for me too

so sorry to read your news mustard..were a right pair...thought wed both cracked it this time

MJP-sorry not been on.... these last few days have been hard......best of luck for your test....lets have some good news

sorry its short
wig


----------



## starfaith

Morning all. I will go to the hospital on Friday to have a blood test then will just have to wait for the result that day hopefully. I just want to know I'm feeling quiet low today. I took the day off work I can just see them chatting about me for having the day off. I just feel fed up. Nothing seems to have slowed down this week so I decided to stay home & relax. But I feel that I need to do the hoovering as it needs it. Have a general tidy up. Just had lunch. Couldn't sleep again last night. Hubby keeps moaning at me for keeping him awake. Can nobody understand what's in my head I just want to scream &   at the moment. Oh well get to Friday we shall know then. xx Sorry for the moan xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Wig - So very sorry hun    I'm not surprised you needed a break from here, it is so hard and unfair!    Sending you a big hug    And thanks so much for the good luck wishes  

Starfaith - You sound just like me, I'm fed up of waiting too!    Don't worry about the moan - I had a big scream yesterday, followed by loads of tears    I felt better after    I'm off work now for a week so the next few days will probably drag more than ever. Good luck for blood test on Friday    you break this run of back luck    

Still nothing from Hayley? and Myra?  

xxx


----------



## Mustard

Oh Wig ... I'm so sorry   - horrible isn't it.

Hang in there MJP and Starfaith.

Mustard
x


----------



## hayleyS

Hello and a big sorry for disappearing for a while, i have been having a really hard time coping with things as it was 6 months ago last monday that i had my twin boys. I have just been so sad again about losing them and would do anything to hold them again.

Mustard and wig - Im so sorry that you both got BFN's, its such a cruel world when we could all give such a loving home to a baby.

MJP - Hold on in there hun, not long now  

Starfaith - Goodluck for friday   

Well my official test day is friday but im swaying towards testing tomorrow as i just need to know now. I Have had lots of cramps, stabbing ovary pains and have felt very nauseous but im not very hopeful. Had no cramps for last 2 days. Not sure if i have had a bit of a bug as just feeling generally off colour.

Hayley x


----------



## starfaith

MJP I am taking tomorrow off too now I just feel I can't face work yet, I called my sister earlier had a little cry then spoke to my friend & just couldn't stop crying. I do feel better. My stomach still blooming hurting but no AF yet....  I was due on days ago. I don't think I am going to be the one to break this run of bad luck. Just feel it will be a   Want to try & have a nice day tomorrow not full of tears......
Hayley so sorry to hear about your twins god you would never think of loosing them that far gone. The pain is just truly unbearable. Why is life so cruel. Good luck honey. I'm too scared to test tomorrow can't bear the "not pregnant" So I will wait until Friday.. Do you take your own test or do you go to the hospital like me?   xxxxx
Hope all you ladies are okay?


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wig- So sorry honey. It is very hard. Sending you a great big               

Mustard-   Thinking about you.

Hayley and Starfaith- I so hope this is a BFP for you two and am sending you all the luck in the world. 

Hayley I can't begin to imagine what you must have gone through and still going through. I MC very early at 7 weeks and I know how devastated I felt, but that can't be compared to what you have been through. I so hope your dreams come true.

Starfaith the drugs reek havoc with your brain and mind. I thought I was going nuts a few times during 2ww hang in there.

Have been working and am shattered. Also my friend Fiona came in yesterday at lunchtime to tell me she PG so that 2 people in the last week. Just feel like running away.

Anyway

Love Sadie


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hayley hun for testing tomorrow!   

I can't even begin to imagine the pain you must be feeling each day for the lose of your precious, beautiful boys and I hope and pray so much that you get the result you truly deserve  Keeping every single thing crossed for you sweetheart   

xxx


----------



## TillyToots

Hi Ladies

Wishing you all the best of success at whatever stages you are at    

I wondered if I could get some advise. I know they say 14 - 16 days later for testing, but as I had 2 x day 6 blasts transfers on the 20th Nov, 1 which was already hatching.  Officially I would have been due period on the 28th. I am struggling to stay away from the sticks!! bad girl I know. 
What day did you test before? 
Thank you 
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Tilly

This is my 3rd 2ww with blasts and my clinic The Lister have always told me to test 9 days past transfer as they will be 14 days old by then. I wouldn't advise that you test before they say so but I've always had an accurate result on day 9. I'm the opposite this time - don't want to test as I'm so scared it's going to be another BFN!

All the best hun    

xxx


----------



## starfaith

Hey girls sorry I haven't broken the negative cycle. I had a   today xxxxx I will get ready to start next month. So not to bad... thinking positive. x
MJP good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Starfaith I'm so very sorry honey    Good on you for being so positive and planning your next go     

Thanks so much for your good luck wishes but I am convinced it's going to be the same result for me too   

I can't believe none of us med fets have been lucky, it's so sad  

Big hug to you


----------



## hayleyS

Just a quick one from me it was   for me as well.

Sorry to hear that you got a negative as well starfaith.

Goodluck MJP.

Hayley x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

So sorry Hayley and Starfaith take care   to you both and good luck for your future.

MJP- Good luck for you honey. I so hope you are wrong.      

Wig and Mustard- Thinking about you both.  

Tilly- Good luck just wait till your test date.       


Am doing a wee bit better girls onwards and upwards, much more worse off folk than me. Gave myself kick up bum this week and been so busy at work to feel sorry for myself.


Love Sadie


----------



## Mustard

Sadie - hard when you hear others are pg isn't it... and then you hate yourself for being jealous  

Starfaith - I'm so so sorry  

Hayley - oh hon life is so cruel  

MJP - logged on to see how you were doing.  Really hope you get a positive result - we need at least one   

AF has turned up for me so we're on the next cycle au natural!

Mustard
x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Sadly BFN for me girls too!  

We're going to start a fresh cycle after Christmas   

xxx


----------



## starfaith

my GOODNESS how blooming unlucky are we. Hope you are all doing okay. I have gone back to work today have thrown myself into it. Was half there in mind. Could feel I was going to   But quickly put my thoughts to the back of my head.... So we will all be in Jan/Feb then? xxxxx


----------



## honneybee

OOH maria hun, I am so so sorry to read it had not worked for you my friend. lets hope the fresh start in the new year brings new beginnings, thinking of you both at this time, have a nice drink and a snuggle with dh, a fresh go may be the trick  

mitch
xx


----------



## hayleyS

MJP - Im sorry hun that you got a negative as well, its so hard. New year new start, we are going for a fresh cycle in jan/feb so maybe we could be cycle buddies again.

hayley x


----------



## SBB

Hi

MJP- So sorry sending you a hug . Good luck for new year

Hayley- Good luck with fresh cycle. 

Starfaith- Hug for you too 

Mustard- Thanks dear. It is hard but I just have to keep believing it will happen for all of us one day.

Babybug- How's you?

Think we all need a great big hug.










Love Sadie


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Awww Sadie you are lovely! Huge hug back to you hun  

You've been through so much    lady luck has to shine on you this time!    

  xxx


----------



## babybug

Ahh girls i am really sorry for you all , here's loads of hugs to you all   
good luck for next cycle to you all   

I have had my parents down this weekend which was nice and a break away from it all, although we had our FET bill in on sat for feb 2008 and it has gone up £150 !!!!!! so is now £650 instead of octobers £500 ??!!!! how can it go up that much? this obviously does not include drugs is just clinic costs , close to 30% rise in 1 month
anyway hope all ok
babybug xx


----------



## Mustard

Oh bum... how awful that not one of us got a BFP!  

MJP - so sorry hon  

Let's hope 2008 is a better year for us all.

Mustard
x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Couldn't agree more. 2008 will bring us all better luck.

For those of us with frosties.
   

For those of us having fresh cyles 


Lets all try to have good crimbo   and New Year   and start again in 2008.


Love Sadie


----------



## JuliaG

Hi everyone  

Is there anyone starting FET soon, i start d/r in 2 weeks and have 6 frosties waiting!!

Good luck to us all    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## mouse14

Hi everyone, i'm new on this thread.

I start my d/r tomorrow. Feeling a little nervous about it at the mo, cos i know what to expect. I had a bfp back in July, but had a m/mc at 9w. Sometimes i think that it was all just a flook. Has anyone had a bfp with a fet after having a bfp with a fresh cycle?

Thanks,

Mouse x


----------



## JuliaG

Hi Mouse,

i have been wondering the same thing, i got BFP with 1st ICSI then mmc at 11 weeks, and this is my first FET. I am 2 weeks behind you, start d/r on 18th!! 

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Wendeth

Hi Mouse and Julia, 

Just found this thread.  AF starting today so i'll start my tx in 21 days with 5 frosties.  I have only done IVF before in 2003 so am new to this, especially as they were made with wonderful donor eggs.  Guess i'll  be down reg-ing about 27th so ill be 10 or so days behind you Julia.  Feels really weird to have had no input at all so far.  AF is 12 days late so have been anxiously awaiting it so I can feel involved.

I would like to send loads of positive vibes for all us on this thread.  It sounds like you have all been through a huge amount of turmoil to get to this spot.             . It's hard not to worry but I will remain positive that my frosties will decide they like me.

Wendeth x


----------



## Wendeth

AGh, false alarm no AF. Day 40 now...  the waiting is a pain.


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on for a few weeks things not been good. DH has really bad sciatica and I have been having to dress him most days. Seem to have got pain under control now and he has at last had a few good days. Waiting for him to have scan on Tues and then see ortho consultant.

Wendeth- hi nice to meet you. Has AF arrrived yet? I too have donor eggs from my dear SIL, also need ICSI as DH sperm not too good but at least he has some. I wish you every success and yes there have been girls who have had BFP's with FET so don't give up.

Mouse- hi nice to meet you. How's DR going? When do you have ET? I know things have been quite quiet on this thread but a few of us have not had good news recently and think everyone taking a break.

Julia- hi nice to meet you. How's Dr going with you? When do you have ET? I don't know about the question you asked but I do know that FET does work and when I had FET in March one of the girls cycling with me is due now.

Starfaith, MJP, Mustard, Hayley, Tillytoots and Babybug how are you all doing?

I was at clinic on Wednesday and they doing 'sticky blood tests' have to go back 16th January for results. Depending on that I may get Clexane and baby aspirin. FET on hold just now till DH better so may be delayed for couple months.  He is self employed so we only have my wage coming in at moment. He has now been off work for 8 weeks so not great timing with Crimbo etc. Anyway hope you are all ready for Crimbo   and that the New Year of 2008 brings us all some good luck. Showering you all with                


Love Sadie


----------



## mouse14

Hi everyone,

I think i just need my mind putting at rest.

My af should of arrived by now, it is only a day or 2 late, but i'm just worrying it's not going to turn up. I've been d/r for 13 days now. Just don't want my baseline scan to be delayed.

Am i being silly?

Love Mouse x


----------



## JuliaG

Hi mouse,

last time i d/r for ICSI i got AF 3 weeks later so don't worry yet!!

I start d/r on Tuesday, i have been really anxious about this tx and have nearly cancelled it a couple of times cos i am petrified of m/c again, i am seeing a counsellor at my clinic at the moment and will do so through tx to keep me staying positive, it is all so daunting but must be done to get our baby!!!

    to all

Julia
xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Mouse

Don't think your daft. It will probably be just round corner. I know this might sound datf from me to you but have you done pg test just to be sure? 

Julia- good luck don't give up. Remember your hormones will be all over the place. Don't be too hard on yourself.

Love Sadie


----------



## Aikybeats

Hi everyone

New to this thread – will go through and get to know you.

Had EC on 22nd October – due to OHSS, got 24 frosties.

Heard from Ninewells today that as I am that unregular, they are sending me down Provera tablets to take to start a bleed, then on day 2 of my bleed will start taking injections to DR (nasal sprays didn’t work for me).  How long is the process after that? And what does it all involve?  Is anyone else doing medicated FET at Ninewells?

I have to start taking the Provera tablets the 1st week in January.

I hope you are all well.  Speak soon – thanks amandaxxxxxx


----------



## JuliaG

Hi Amanda,

i start d/r today, got baseline scan in 3 weeks to check i have d/regeed ok and then 2 weeks of a tablet to thicken lining up and then et on day 17 of those tablets. It takes 5 weeks ish in all till we start on 2ww.

Good luck

Mouse - how is d/r going??

Julia
xxxx


----------



## mouse14

Hi.

Julia- D/R is going ok, bit snappy and tired sometimes, but generally ok. I think af could be on her way, getting slight twinges, but nothing definate. Don't know why it's taking so long, i'm usually quite regular.

I'm so scared about this tx. Firstly i hope i get pregnant, but will scared about m/c. Got 2 people in my family that are pregnant, and i'm desperate not to be left out. My dh's daughter is pregnant at 18 and my dh's nephew's girlfriend is pregnant at 22. Feel like crying!

Trying to stay positive!

Love Mouse x


----------



## SBB

Hi Everyone


Hope you all have a lovely Christmas. Hope 2008 brings loads of BFP's


  


Love Sadie


----------



## Jules x

Hello Ladies,

I started a medicated FET at the start of this month. To fit it in over Christmas I stayed on the buserilin for an extra week before taking Progynova.

As it's Christmas I'll try and make this quick! Did any of you have any side effects from the FET drugs? I'm now on 2 x 2mg of Progynova and 0.2ml of Buserilin. I started taking the Progynova on Christmas Day. The last 2 days I've had a lot of ovary pain which I have expected but I've also got really bad nausea, severe lower back pain and feel generally cr*p. Thought about phoning the emergency number but don't feel it's a real emergency   I'm going to take paracetamol for the pain but not sure what to take for the nausea - except to suck mints  

Any tips are very welcome,

Love Jules x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jules- So sorry you feeling crap. I get ovary pain too with prognova. I would just phone them anyway and check that you don't have a urine infection with the symptoms you are giving. It won't hurt to check with them especially if you feel so bad. Try to drink plenty fluids, if possible and don't take drugs on an empty stomach. Hope you feel better soon.

Love Sadie


----------



## JuliaG

Hi everyone,

i am 13 days into d/r now, got baseline on 9th Jan, still not got Af yet, when should i expect it Last time i got it after 10 days but no signs as yet, should i be getting worried??

Mouse - good luck for scan tomorrow    , let us know how it goes!!

Jules - hope you are feeling better   

Hi to anyone else i have missed!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## JuliaG

AF has arrived this morning so hopefully all should be fine next week for baseline scan!!

Happy new year to everyone, we need loads of        and       for 2008

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## mouse14

Morning everyone.

Just got back from the scan. Everything looks fine to carry on with the next step. Lining was only 2.4 mm, which is good. No activity from the ovaries.

Have a lovely evening, and happy new year to everyone. Lets hope it's a good 'un.   

Love Mouse x


----------



## SBB

Hi All

Happy New Year everyone. BFP's all the way for us FET girls. Sounds like you are all well on the way for your treatment cycles. 

We are still on hold as DH still has bad back and has been off work now for 11 weeks. He is seeing the Orthopaedic Surgoen on Fri with a view to having srgery and once he sorted we can schedule cycle. So just delayed for hopefully a couple of months. 

I go back to hospital on 16th Jan for blood results for sticky blood so am hoping we will know by then what plan will be.

Take Care

Best of luck for your cycles girls.

Love Sadie


----------



## JuliaG

Hi girls,

had baseline scan today and am all ready to start next stage. I start tablets on Saturday and ET is all set for 29th January.

Mouse - how r u doing, are you taking progynova to thicken lining up?? Do they give any side effects? I am a couple of weeks behind you so you should be getting ready to test by the time i have ET!!

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi all

Mouse- How's things going? Won't be long now. Good luck.

Julia- Good luck. I didn't have any symptoms except from some bloating. Good luck with cycle.

Mine is delayed a wee bit because DH needs back surgery but he see Consultant 4th Feb so will need to see how that goes and decide.

Love Sadie


----------



## mouse14

Hi everyone.

Well not long now, only a week to go. I'm well into my progynova. Feeling very tired in the evenings, i forgot what all this tx felt like. The tablets have made me feel a bit sick sometimes and i'm quite bloated.

Don't think i'm sleeping as well as i usually do. I think it's cos i'm a bit nervous now and keep having very vivid dreams. Last night, i dreamt i gave birth to twins and was breastfeeding them. I think thats because the girls at work were talking about it. How strange! What will i be dreaming about tonight? Got my progress scan on Tuesday to see how the lining is doing. Will let you know how i get on.

Take care everyone,

Love Mouse x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Mouse- Are things still set for tommorrow?

Jules- How's things with you? When is your outcome date.

Julia- How you?

Had clinic appt yesterday and my thrombophilia bloods slightly abnormal so need to see haematologist before my FET so that will now not be until May. At least they have prbably found out why I'm not gettig pg so fingers crossed this works. They have said I will need heparin.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

How are all of you.

This thread seems to have dropped off a bit.

Just thought I would update you all. Have appt to be seen by haematologist 24th April and hope to start FET mid May.

How are all of you and anyone due to start FET?

Love Sadie


----------

